#ubuntu-quality 2013-06-10
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> good morning
<elfy> morning jibel
<jibel> morning elfy
<apw> gema, what triggers boot speed testing?  i don't see one since the 4th listsed
<gema> apw: new image
<gema> let me see
<gema> apw: we've had this massive queue of results stuck not being able to make it to the public jenkins
<gema> and hence not making it to the dashboard
<gema> I will have a look at the intranet and see if these results are there
<gema> and republish
<apw> gema, ta
<jibel> apw, results on jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com are days behind. publication is extremely slow and we couldn't identify the reason yet
<jibel> working on it
<apw> jibel, oh ok
<gema> apw: we have the runs in the intranet, though, if you have a key I can show you where they are
<gema> apw: we have runs all the way to yesterday
<apw> gema, yep i should have access
<pitti> jibel: you said that autopkgtest email notifications were working now?
<pitti> jibel: would it be possible to CC: me on these?
<pitti> jibel: I just retried three which were failed on a publisher error, that's the kind of error that needs us, not the uploader
<jibel> pitti, sure, notifications are still sent to ubuntu-testing-notifications@lists.ubuntu.com, i planned to change the MTA this week.
<samgabbay> ellooooooo sam is here for yall :P
<samgabbay> oh jesus
<zyga> retoaded: ping
<zyga> retoaded: good day, long time no see
<retoaded> zyga, Oh I've been about. Attempted to take a few days holiday.
<zyga> retoaded: :) cool I'm looking forward to mine as well
<zyga> retoaded: listen, i need some help with jenkins that we're using for chekbox
<retoaded> zyga, ok
<zyga> retoaded: we have a way to run our tests offline now
<zyga> retoaded: so the firewalll won't be an issue
<zyga> retoaded: but we need to install a few extra dependencies from the archive on the nodes
<zyga> retoaded: and we need to copy a directory to them, and that's what I'm not sure how to do
<zyga> retoaded: do you think you could help us with that this week
<retoaded> zyga, should be able to do that
<zyga> retoaded: the directory has all the support source that we bascally install during tests
<zyga> retoaded: when would be the best moment to talk about that?
<retoaded> zyga, later this afternoon should be good. Or tomorrow morning if that's better for you
<zyga> retoaded: ok, if you have some spare time, ping me later today
<zyga> retoaded: otherwise let's do it tomorrow morning
<retoaded> zyga, ack
<zyga> retoaded: what's the best time for you?
<zyga> retoaded: it's 16:25 for me now
<retoaded> zyga, either is good for me; just a bit swamped this morning trying to catch up
<zyga> retoaded: ok
<zyga> retoaded: it's not urgent
<zyga> retoaded: let's just try to do it this week
<zyga> retoaded: thanks
<retoaded> zyga, I can work on part of the need this afternoon (my time) and ping you in the morning to work on the details
<zyga> retoaded: ok
<retoaded> it's 10:26 for me
<zyga> ok
<zyga> retoaded: I'll ping you in three hours, sounds good?
<retoaded> zyga, sounds good
<zyga> excellent
<SergioMeneses> morning guys!
<balloons> morning SergioMeneses :-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, hi bro! how you been?
<balloons> Time's flying by.. This start of the cycle has been just as busy as the end.. almost :-)
<balloons> we've been doing many sessions.. classroom stuff planning and running, hackfests, and new ideas :-p
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I've been reading about it :) I expect to have time enough these days
<SergioMeneses> right now I'm working on audacity testcase
<balloons> SergioMeneses, it's wonderful to see how much folks are getting involved with writing the tests
<elfy> indeed it is that
<elfy> and hi balloons SergioMeneses
<balloons> chilicuil was amazing and made bugs for everything
<balloons> hello elfy
<SergioMeneses> elfy, hi
<chilicuil> balloons: morning ballons =)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, indeed
<balloons> chilicuil, your done with opening reports right? So we can mark that work item done :-)
<chilicuil> balloons: yep, I'll continue with the ones left
<elfy> does that mean there are more?
<chilicuil> elfy: yep, there are more items to get done: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-s/group/topic-s-community-quality.html
<SergioMeneses> elfy, always jeje
<SergioMeneses> we work all the time
<zyga> retoaded: re
<elfy> aah that'll be it then
<balloons> I keep do the wrong thing and adding stuff :-)
<balloons> But I should be able to mark some things off today from last week
<elfy> I only notice the Xubuntu ones increasing :)
<SergioMeneses> elfy, because we work last cycle only in ubuntu :)
<elfy> well I wouldn't have - it would be pointless me looking - I'd not have the first idea how things work there anymore :)
<elfy> balloons: can I have nested tests for something like thunar?
<balloons> elfy, what do you mean nested?
<elfy> http://pastebin.com/65xnJHir
<elfy> balloons: like that ^^
<elfy> trying to make it look half logical - rather than just a list of tests that are 'connected'
<balloons> elfy, ohh
<balloons> and sure give it a whirl.. I don't think there's anything wrong with that persay
<elfy> ok
<elfy> we'll see how it looks then :)
<balloons> :-0
<elfy> just not today :p
<gema> apw: it seems that results are already there
<gema> apw: today's images look good
<retoaded> zyga, the cert jenkins nodes all have the public keys for the jenkins user on the jenkins master so you can (within the jenkins jobs) transfer directories/files from the master to the slave node.
<zyga> retoaded: how can I ssh into master and add stuff there?
<retoaded> zyga, I can create you an account
<zyga> retoaded: thanks
<zyga> retoaded: please authenticate my launchpad keys with ssh-import-id
<retoaded> zyga, planned on it :-)
<Noskcaj> balloons, i have a "small" testcase review for you
<balloons> small eh?
<Noskcaj> ;)
<Noskcaj> and Some questions:
<Noskcaj> Could you explain the purpose of 1314_Non-English Live Session & Installation; No Network and 1315_Non-English Live Session & Installation; Full Network Support
<Noskcaj> Can we remove 1502_Xubuntu Raring Parole 0.5.0 or do we need it for "archived" results?
<Noskcaj> Why do all the hardware tests still reference Gnome classic?
<Noskcaj> also, 1317_Upgrade to dev - ubuntu-desktop - text mode - non interactive is a stub
<balloons> whew.. let' start at the top
<balloons> 1) the non-english network and live session testcases are to test non-network installs and non-english / non-western installs. In the past we've had issues specific to these things
<balloons> 2) It stays for "archived" results, but doesn't have to stay active if that's what you mean.
<balloons> 3) We should file a bug and remove those references :-)
<balloons> 4) It is a stub, and a result of reporting atuomated testing on the tracker.. I'm not sure why it's happening there, but it will remain a stub as long as it does
<Noskcaj> ok, thanks balloons. i'll also make a bug for the fact server has only one <dd> in each testcase
<balloons> thanks Noskcaj !
<balloons> I should get to your MP's today
<Noskcaj> ok, ty
<Noskcaj> for question 1, i meant those specific tests, not all non-english ones. i couldn't see the point
<balloons> Noskcaj, what do you mean?
<Noskcaj> balloons, those two tests are near identical to two others. i'm confused as to why we need both
<balloons> ahh, which tests? We might be able to combine and lower the number of needed tests
<Noskcaj> 1311 and 1315, 1312 and 1314. both tests are very similar
<Noskcaj> and we need someone fluent in each language to check tests 1316
<phillw> Noskcaj: which languages do you need?
<Noskcaj> phillw, Chinese (traditional and simplified), Japanese and Korean
<balloons> Noskcaj, ok let me go look at those
<phillw> Noskcaj: the Kylin team may well be able to help out with the chinese ones.
<phillw> afaik, our head of artwork learnt Japanese (odd hobby to have, I know!)
<Noskcaj> well theres three of them. i wonder how long it's been since someone checked this testcase
<balloons> Noskcaj, it seems 1315 is wrong actually
<balloons> it asks you to use english?
<balloons> the difference is however between the "try" and "install" options
<balloons> they present different bits of code to run
<balloons> on 1316 we just reviewed it for raring
<balloons> the kylin folks helped out :-)
<Noskcaj> balloons, ok. the select english bit was part of why i  was confused.
<balloons> yes, it should be non-english
<balloons> still we could probably do some cleanup or consolidation here
<Noskcaj> and you might need to re-check 1316 incase i did something wrong
<balloons> perhaps simply stating folks to run-through an install using non-english and then put the necessary things to look for at the end
<balloons> simplify the steps
<phillw> just a quick BTW, at 22:00 UTC there is a docs meeting in #ubuntu-meeting for any who are interested.
<Noskcaj> phillw, i'll try and attend part of it
<phillw> Noskcaj: the logs will be available after the meeting :)
<Noskcaj> the xubuntu and studio links in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/#QA_related_teams are broken
<Noskcaj> also, shouldn't gnome, mythbuntu and kylin have a page
#ubuntu-quality 2013-06-11
<kotux> good evening
<kotux> ping balloons
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> good morning
<gema> apw: nicely fixed that regression
<gema> apw: thanks for spotting it and getting it fixed
<apw> gema, yeah it looks much better now
<gema> indeed
<pitti> boot speed?
<gema> yup
<apw> pitti, yeah
<pitti> cool
<gema> pitti: i.e. http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/bootspeed/machine/1/i386/
<gema> kernel + kernel_init
<apw> pitti, and i think if we are to believe the numbers there may have beeen a small improvement as a result
<gema> apw: I'd wait a bit longer for the trend to show, but if you look at when we started running them
<gema> we seemed to be better back then
<gema> in january
<apw> gema, hard to say what is going on there as the same 'better' ones kerenl side are much worse overall
<gema> yep, but that is because of the desktop regression, but if you look only at the kernel
<gema> it was better in jan, then it regressed, I wonder if we updated the kernel between those two
<apw> gema, probabally that is when we had broken ureadahead, so overall bootspeed was in the crapper
<gema> apw: ah, ok
<apw> gema, and then we fixed ureadahead, perhaps that is affecting our overall kernel init numbers
<gema> uhmmm, well, anyway, it looks really good now
<apw> kernel is a tricky one as it is actually "kernel + userspace until root is mounted and we chroot in"
<apw> it would be very helpful if we could click on those columns to get the detail page for that run
<gema> apw: it is in our todo
<gema> apw: but since all the mobile stuff has piled up, it's going to take a while
<apw> yep
<gema> we may get it sorted for other mobile graphs and then use it here as well
<samgabbay> hello peeps
<asac> plars: how can i find out more about failure of https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/raring-touch-grouper-smoke-default/44/
<asac> ?
<asac> not sure where i could find more logs
<shadeslayer> jibel: did you have time to look at otto + kubuntu ? :)
<jibel> shadeslayer, hey, not yet, I'm trying to make it run with Ubuntu on a tablet at the moment. But it's on my list, I'll keep you posted.
<shadeslayer> oh, which tablet :D
<shadeslayer> N10?
<shadeslayer> erm, I meant, Nexus 10?
<jibel> shadeslayer, nexus7
<shadeslayer> ah
<plars> asac: error: device not found
<plars> asac: it's in the console log there
<plars> asac: looks like adb failed, which happens every once in a while unfortunately
<plars> asac: I'll have to get someone in the lab to investigate, could be the device itself died too
<asac> plars: ok. more info about device is not avail?
<asac> guess not
<asac> ;)
<asac> lab == lexington?
<plars> asac: it's a nexus7, and the system it's connected to can't see it over usb
<plars> asac: yes
<asac> who is supporting us there?
<asac> e.g. what is the support channel if i see such behaviour? any lab gent that ican poke and he checks?
<plars> asac: already poked, just waiting on a reply
<zyga> asac: welcome back!
<asac> :)
<asac> not sure what back means though :)
<asac> its different place, different time, different look :)
<samgabbay> poop
<cking> doanac`, does the --runlist option to run_utah_phablet.py specify the path to where the tests are stored on the host or on the client phone?
<doanac`> cking: i normally point to a bzr branch. however, if you don't do that it should be a path on client
<cking> doanac` ta
<doanac`> bzr is slow for test development though
<cking> indeed, so I will hack some scripts up on the client and then shove them in bzr or git or something
<cking> doanac`, i was just hoping the --runlist option was going to copy the files up from the driving host to the client :-)
<doanac`> cking: plars asked for the same thing. so I should probably add support for that.
<cking> doanac`, that is a ++beer request :-)
<doanac`> so persuasive
<plars> indeed, from both of us! :)
<cking> double good :-)
<plars> ++(++beer)
<plars> cking: I have found that in some cases it's enough to be able to get to the device or vm after utah has provisioned, then run utah client from there and adjust my runlist to use the "dev" checkout method and point to the path on the device of the test
<plars> do some in-place modifications to try things, and go from there
<plars> but not always ideal
<cking> especially if one accidentally re-provisions the device
<cking> doanac`, i've got some simple tests now running on the phone with UTAH - thanks for all your help and for putting up with all my questions
<doanac`> cking: thanks for the input. sorry things are still so rough around the edges
<cking> doanac`,  no probs
<cking> now I have my head around it it's less of a mystery and I can get crackin' on writing some tests for my personal use :-)
<balloons> Noskcaj, howdy
<Noskcaj> hey balloons
<balloons> so did you see my comments on the merges?
<Noskcaj> balloons, yep
<Noskcaj> i forget what the changes on the second merge where, checking now
<balloons> sure thing.. did it make sense?
<balloons> it's ok to have 4 or 5 or more merge requests.. as you know it gets really hard if the merge is too big, and it can be complicated if there's a minor issue with one line, but the rest is good. Can't merge everything :-)
<Noskcaj> ok. the second change in merge 2 was because i was trying to get it in line with the shotwell test (the example testcase).
<Noskcaj>  4 or 5 or more merge requests.. as you know it gets really hard if the merge is too big, and it can be complicated if there's a minor issue with one line
<Noskcaj> oops, ignor the second paragraph
<Noskcaj> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase/ubuntu-manual-tests/trunk/view/head:/testcases/packages/1428_Shotwell%20Tests
<Noskcaj> I could only make one merge because i didn't have access to the internet until i had finished
<balloons> Noskcaj, ok so let's go through them one at a time and try and clean up everything so they can be merged
<balloons> you have a few mins?
<balloons> I think xchat can just go in
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu-manual-tests/minor-xchat-fix/+merge/168368
<Noskcaj> yeah
<balloons> this one however I have some stuff I don't want
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu-manual-tests/random-improvements/+merge/168354
<balloons> why did you remove the <ul> stuff? for example - <li>Your system have at least the amount a space indicated</li>?
<balloons> knome actually just made a nice fix to display that and bring it inline with proper convention ;-)
<Noskcaj> i was  trying to get the testcases down to just <dl> <dt> <dd>
<balloons> on the non-english changes, Non-English Installation Full Network Support, I like fact you expanded the testcases but I'm wondering if we can't just link to the proper testcase and hmm.. I'm undecided
<Noskcaj> and i hadn't seen/heard about knome's fix
<balloons> anyways, I would merge those as-is
<balloons> I think the <ul> changes are the big thing to undo if possible
<balloons> you need help undoing the changes?
<Noskcaj> yep
<balloons> you can revert the specific files with the changes in it and/or use a diff tool
<balloons> have you ever used meld?
<Noskcaj> no
<balloons> go ahead and install it
<balloons> sudo apt-get install meld
<balloons> it's a gtk app
<balloons> then you can use this command to visually see all the file differences: bzr diff --using meld
<balloons> well, so here's what I would do when your ready
<balloons> in a new folder
<balloons> bzr pull lp:ubuntu-manual-tests
<balloons> bzr merge lp:~noskcaj/ubuntu-manual-tests/random-improvements
<balloons> bzr diff --using meld
<balloons> That will show all the differences and let you easily edit/undo your changes as needed, one file at a time
<balloons> once it's all done
<balloons> bzr commit
<Noskcaj> ok.
<balloons> bzr push lp:~noskcaj/ubuntu-manual-tests/random-improvements-fixed
<balloons> or you can overlay it on top if you wish
<balloons> bzr push lp:~noskcaj/ubuntu-manual-tests/random-improvements
<balloons> I hope that makes sense? ping with questions :-)
<Noskcaj> i keep getting: bzr merge lp:~noskcaj/ubuntu-manual-tests/random-improvements
<Noskcaj> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/jackson/bzr/.bzr/branch/": location is a repository.
<balloons> Noskcaj, ohh sorry
<balloons> after you bzr pull, you need to cd into the directory you pulled
<Noskcaj> nevermind, i used branch and it worked
<balloons> so cd ubuntu-manual-tests
<Noskcaj> so far : branch, cd, merge
<balloons> you need to merge it into the source tree, else the diff won't work.. lol
<balloons> sorry, I said pull
<balloons> that's git terms mixing in
<balloons> my bad
<balloons> you got it :-)
<Noskcaj> everything's working. i'm in meld
<Noskcaj> is the <ul> the only change you want undone?
<Noskcaj> balloons, for the CJK install, do i still put <ul> back in?
<balloons> Noskcaj, if you would
<Noskcaj> ok
<balloons> Noskcaj, you figure out the app simply enough.. you can click to move changes back and forth and then save and edit if needbe :-)
<Noskcaj> balloons, i think i'm done,pushing now
<balloons> Noskcaj, ok
<balloons> if you push to the same branch everything will update in the merge request
<Noskcaj> balloons, done, i need to get food
<balloons> Noskcaj, k, I'll have a look
<balloons> Noskcaj, looking good so far ;-)
<balloons> does this affect your https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu-manual-tests/minor-xchat-fix/+merge/168368 at all I wonder -- hopefully not, we'll see
<Noskcaj> it shouldn't
<Noskcaj> balloons, to clarify, is <dd> written as "this should happen", "this happens" or "does this happen"?
<Noskcaj> that need proper definition because it changes in every testcase
<Noskcaj> *needs
<balloons> dd should be this should happen
<balloons> perform an action, then expected result
<balloons> so the <DD> contains the expected result
<balloons> I realize some aren't so uniform on that front.. I saw you converting some of the questions to statement
<balloons> that's the right way
<balloons> Noskcaj, ohh I do have one more potential snafu
<Noskcaj> yeah?
<balloons> the slideshow might not be in the language of the person installing.
<balloons> however I suppose it's a bug regardless eh :-)
<balloons> there aren't translations for every language on the cd for slideshow I don't believe
<Noskcaj> balloons, so only the network tests should required a localised slideshow?
<balloons> I'm going to leave it in for now, but it's an open question
<balloons> I'm not 100% sure of the behavoir
<balloons> if it's not localized, it's a bug. it might be a bug they won't fix for space or something, but it's still a bug and I'm ok with it
<balloons> if we hit it we can address it and update the test as needed
<balloons> Noskcaj, do you know about the format check script? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/ManualStyleGuide/test_case_format_script
<balloons> excellent all looks good
<balloons> time to push the first one in :-)
<Noskcaj> i only just saw the format script.
<Noskcaj> i'll spend the day at school converting all the testcases to <dd> this should happen </dd>
<balloons> well everything passed through it.. just one minor snafu found
<balloons> a missing < from a  </dd>
<Noskcaj> oops
<balloons> lol, the script helps
<balloons> that's amazing it was the only issue with all those changes
<balloons> you did really well ;-)
<Noskcaj> thanks
<Noskcaj> balloons, is there a way we can make geany highlight the parts of the testcase?
<balloons> I'm sure there is.. Try using the html syntac
<balloons> let's see
<balloons> ahh yep worked for me
<balloons> Document->Set Filetype->Markup Lang->HTML
<balloons> make it all nice and pretty :-)
<balloons> k, you are all merged Noskcaj
 * balloons is ready for more :-)
<Noskcaj> balloons, there will be more when i'm back from school.
<balloons> Noskcaj, enjoy! have a great day
<Noskcaj> balloons, one other thing. should we just remove the gnome classic parts completely?
<balloons> Noskcaj, I think so.. gnome classic really doesn't exist anymore.. I think we left them for 10.04
<Noskcaj> balloons, for the part at the very bottom of each testcase, do we want one line or two?
<balloons> I think we use two?
<Noskcaj> ok, i'll fix that too
<balloons> however knome also is working on not having to have that in every testcase
<balloons> so I wouldn't worry about changing it
<balloons> does that make sense? we'll probably gut them all
<Noskcaj> ok. just <dd> should </dd> and fixing the hardware tests then
<balloons> perfect mate
<Noskcaj> :)
<phillw> I'll be glad when the test cases settle down a bit. I'm aware I still have work to do on the server ones :)
<balloons> ^^
<Noskcaj> phillw, it's a big improvement over when i joined.
 * Noskcaj goes off to school
<balloons> lol.. I love his part message
<phillw> balloons: that's Aussie humour for you, and possibly true at times :D
<balloons> lol
<balloons> indeed
<phillw> balloons: how does http://pastebin.com/aDU4RVzY look?
<balloons> phillw, cool.. you script that?
<phillw> no, one of our PPC team, there was a bug in it which Jonathan has just corrected.
<phillw> well, when I say bug.. It seems to work fine on PPC-Macs, but needs a flag setting for non PPC-Macs :)
<phillw> not sure why it didn't find my battery, but that's not too important as to what hardware we're running :) Is that enough details for hardware registration?
<balloons> phillw, it's certainly worth contributing to the dialog about it
<balloons> I'm open to whatever everyone wants to adopt
<balloons> I'd like to move to hexr, but until then.. I'm happy to do something.. and we've been waiting more than one cycle now, so it's best to do something
<phillw> indeed, I was thinking of using the laptop version of scheduling up a machine, but that is a bit more involved
<phillw> try this on your machine (ignore the errors), you should have the pastebin URL after it runs.....
<phillw> hardinfo -ram devices.so | sed '/\*\*\*\*\*\*\*/,/\*\*\*\*\*\*\*/d' | pastebinit -b http://pastebin.com | clipit -c
<phillw> It is specifically set up to have no personal information, the sed stuff is just to tidy it up
<balloons> i needed all three binaries
<balloons> http://pastebin.com/iCTaA4D3
<phillw> balloons: ahh... yes.... sorry, my Bad! I'll ensure any wiki page is updated to download them 1st...
<balloons> phillw, it told me
<phillw> I've been more concetrating in getting the last bit to work.
<phillw> Oh, indeed, it screams like a scalded pig :)
<balloons> it's nice like that.. it's like "The program 'hardinfo' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:"
<balloons> pretty slick
<phillw> that's part of apt, the command simply calls all three of them.
<phillw> hardinfo is standard for lubuntu, but the other two did need adding in.
<phillw> balloons: So, until hexr is up and running, do you think that should give the devs enough information to work out what we have as hardware?
<balloons> phillw, I would think so
<balloons> dinner time for me now mate
<balloons> have a wonderful evening yourself
<phillw> balloons: have a good dinner, I'll knock up a wiki page which you can peruse later (00:31 here, so I may well be in bed :) )
#ubuntu-quality 2013-06-12
<phillw> hi, is there anyone here with  a dedicated GPU card ?
<Noskcaj> !nano
<ubot5> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Noskcaj> is nano a default app for 13.10?
<Noskcaj> IS anyone online with a working 13.10 install?
<Noskcaj> if so, is nano still a default app?
<balloons> Noskcaj, nano a default app? well nano is command line :-)
<Noskcaj> balloons: one of the hardware test cases uses nano, i was wondering if we still ship it
<balloons> yes..
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> dumb question
<Noskcaj> Can someone check the multiple hard drive part of the Entire disk install testcase. it is outdated and confusing
<Noskcaj> balloons, if you're online. i have another big merge comming up
<shadeslayer> phillw: yep
<shadeslayer> phillw: have a : 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M/7400M Series]
<shadeslayer> hmm ... when trying out otto + kubuntu I get : lxc container failed to recieve answer for command
<shadeslayer> also : lxc container failed to send command
<shadeslayer> jibel: <shadeslayer> hmm ... when trying out otto + kubuntu I get : lxc container failed to recieve answer for command
<shadeslayer> <shadeslayer> also : lxc container failed to send command
<shadeslayer> I am unsure as to what command it's trying to send there ...
<shadeslayer> ( that is right after sudo bin/otto -d start saucy-otto )
<apw> gema, i was asking for the sheet you do have
<gema> apw: I don't have a sheet
<gema> apw: I am trusting the driver implementation
<apw> gema, i was asking for the sheet for the one you said you had a sheet for, i have since found it
<gema> ahh, sorry
<gema> I thought you meant the nexus 4
<DanChapman> Good afternoon :-)
<phillw> balloons: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hardware is alive. Just need someone else to also check it, as Linda's link is wrong.....
<apw> gema, this n4 driver, its remaining charge is calculated purely using the integer percentage, which seems utterly inaccurate
<gema> apw: otp
<balloons> phillw, :-)
<gema> apw: sorry, lost context completely
<gema> I am back
<gema> apw: I am not sure what you mean, it seems to me that full charge would be the result of doing something like calculate_fcc_uah - calculate_unusable_charge
<apw> gema, i was saying in this n4 driver, the raw coulombs output are already exposed, and that the remaining_charge as calculated is simply made up from teh full capacity and the integer
<gema> and remaining charge should be charge now
<apw> remaining charge is (full_charge * current_percentage)
<apw> so it is woefully inaccurate
<apw> i may be able to use the raw coulombs to make that more accurate but, thats not how it is now
<gema> apw: the state of charge is calculated based on charge now (which we don't have) not the other way around
<gema> apw: I think we are wasting more time discussing than it would take to just expose that
<gema> apw: then we can do the calculations if you want and see what's more accurate
<apw> gema, the driver exposes percentages and raw coulombs, it uses raw coulombs and a significant amount of guess work to generate the percentage
<apw> gema, it them makes its idea of charges internally using those percentages, at 1% resolution
<apw> exposing those is not going to give you any accuracy (even asuming for now that the device has accuracy)
<gema> apw: I'd like to be able to validate that empirically
<gema> rather than argue each other to death
<apw> gema, and i am working to expose them, and when writing the code and testing it, i can see how it is calculated
<apw> gema, and i can see that the value i am exposing changes like every time the percentage changes, which is how i _know_ it is based on the percentage
<apw> gema, and why am i asking if it is any use what so ever given your comment on the percentage from the GN
<gema> apw: what percentage are you talking about?
<gema> capacity?
<apw> the driver as it stands is calculating its remaining_charge from its (estimate of full charge * 100) / current percentage
<apw> its percentage charge remaining estimate.
<apw> remaining_charge_uah = calculate_remaining_charge_uah() .... that is using:
<apw>         return (fcc_uah * pc) / 100;
<apw> ie, it is taking estimated full and using the percentage previously reported, and returning some other estimate in 100's of the maximum capacity
<apw> i am trying to get you to confirm that is of little use
<apw> and that therefore i need to try and expose something more granular
<apw> gema, ^^
<gema> apw: are you saying that there is a circular dependancy in the driver? (I haven't really seen enough of it to be able to pinpoint that) in any other case, I am pretty sure the value you are getting is a good start, I can run a test if you give me a kernel with it and figure out if it makes sense
<apw> gema, i am saying the value you asked to be exposed is in 100th's of full capacity, i am asking if there is any value in that value, or do i need to work out how to make a better value
<apw> gema, to my mind it is pretty clear it is useless as it doesn't change for 10s of seconds
<gema> apw: can you give me some example values
<apw> gema, the actual value would be like 2088105 and remains like that while the percentage is 91 (ish) and changes only when the reported percentage changes to 90
<apw> gema, never mind, i am taking an executive decision that these values are too low resolution to be useful
<apw> gema, and i am going to figure out how to get more accurate values out
<gema> apw: ack, thanks
<Noskcaj> balloons, about my merge proposal
<Noskcaj> i think you should let this one in as the hardware tests are less agonistic currently and netboot has a glitch where dd was dt and vice-versa
<balloons> Noskcaj, howdy
<Noskcaj> hello
<balloons> I like your changes, although I'm on the fence about the is vs should be stuff
<balloons> but yea, there still needs to be some work done on some of them.
<balloons> I can't merge everything as-is.. that's why we like the smaller merge proposals that are more on point..
<Noskcaj> balloons, i did all this at school. i can't make merge proposals on the school laptop
<balloons> Noskcaj, ahh.. well, your editing all those files right? Just make several branches
<balloons> does that make sense?
<balloons> make a branch, fix netboot
<balloons> make a branch fix is vs should be
<Noskcaj> makes sense
<balloons> make a branch fix hw tests
<balloons> then it's 3 mp's, but it can be reviewed easier
<Noskcaj> balloons, i've just fixed netboot. uploaded. could you explain you issues with "should be"
<samgabbay> Hi I have a laptop with a broken screen and i wanted to know how i can install ubuntu on it
<samgabbay> oops
<samgabbay> wrong room
<Noskcaj> samgabbay, you might have to replace the screen. tht's pretty simple though
<balloons> Noskcaj, well, I'm wondering about how it reads
<samgabbay> Noskcaj,  but the laptop is too old for that
<Noskcaj> samgabbay, then plug an external screen in
<samgabbay> yea but when i do i dont know what key it is to choose what to boot and like i want to make the external monitor the default
<Noskcaj> balloons, we need a wording that is constant, so do we want "should" or "is"?
<samgabbay> is there a way to make like the external monitor input like the main one
<samgabbay> just on like desktop pcs
<Noskcaj> samgabbay, should be, once you're in ubuntu
<Noskcaj> but it can't be too old to replace the screen
<samgabbay> it is its like 6 years old or so
<samgabbay> like how do i know what key to press on boot
<samgabbay> cause on the external monitor it wont display like when you first turn it on and it  says dell for example and it shows like f1 is bios
<elfy> Noskcaj balloons I'm not sure what you're talkign about exactly - but if it's testcases - then there shouldn't be should - it either is and a pass or it's a fail
<Noskcaj> elfy, the wording of <dd>
<balloons> Noskcaj, in theory you should read the test as do this, expect that. it should be written as fact.. so we don't want should, might, could, etc in there
<Noskcaj> i have to go, i'll be back later
<samgabbay> guys anything i can do to make the external monitor primary so i can see when it first boots and know the  boot keyu
<balloons> however when I explained it to you, yes, the result is what should happen, else it's a back :-)
<samgabbay> pleaaassasseee
<samgabbay> :?
<samgabbay> :/
<elfy> samgabbay: you need a support channel - try #ubuntu
<samgabbay> but like no one is responding :
<samgabbay> :/
<balloons> it's a non-ubuntu problem to be fair.. and laptops are laptop specific.. likely no one can help you but yourself, google, and trial and error
<samgabbay> :/
<balloons> i will say ubuntu has a screenreader mode that will talk to you during installation.. but again, without a screen there's no point.. and it's impossible to know what's going on
<balloons> hello elfy !
<elfy> hi balloons :)
 * elfy is back for a week again :)
<balloons> aweosme
<balloons> can you make the hackfest tomorrow?
<elfy> so get ready for the next installment of how do I upload this again ...
<samgabbay> balloons,  like im gonna be using the computer with an external monitor, keyboard, and all i just wanna get it working until i get a new pone
<elfy> balloons: eventually - got some r/l to attend to and a xubuntu meeting
<elfy> balloons: but if it's autopilot then I'll wander off :)
<Noskcaj> balloons, so we want it worded as "this happens" ?
<balloons> elfy, it's for everyone.. we've just specifically invitied new folks who might want t hack on autopilot for qml
<balloons> don't be scared ;-)
<elfy> lol
<elfy> so that's 2 things that I'll go pfft at then
<Noskcaj> balloons, let me know if there's a hackfest i can attend
<elfy> I thought qml was a downmarket sports shop chain ...
<elfy> balloons: and of course the other thing being that 99% of anyone will be fiddlign with ubuntu things too ;)
<balloons> Noskcaj, there is tomorrow
<balloons> it runs through this time, so if your around as normal, you can be a part :-)
<Noskcaj> balloons, i mean a time when i'm not sleeping
<Noskcaj> ok, i'll try and attend
<balloons> Noskcaj, tomorrow at this time we'll be finishing up, so you can attend :-) However, we can try something later on a weekend and see if more folks from down-under and asia can make it
<elfy> I shall be attending my own hackfest and working away on xubuntu testcases
<balloons> elfy, lol.. just know I'll be dedicating my time to helping whomever get testcases in
<Noskcaj> elfy, let's have an official xubuntu test hackfest
<balloons> all day long you'll get me
<elfy> balloons: I know :)
<elfy> Noskcaj: afaik there are 2 people working on xubuntu testcases
<elfy> though I think sergio is working on gnumeric
<Noskcaj> then mabe a hackfest is wasteful
<Noskcaj> *maybe
<elfy> balloons: do I remember us having a conversation about the dates on the release schedule staying as they are even though they are patently wrong?
<balloons> elfy indeed..
<balloons> heh
<balloons> ping in #ubuntu-release about it
<elfy> but cadence week dates are right?
<elfy> balloons: ^^
<balloons> elfy, what do you mean?
<elfy> the dates on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Cadence/Saucy are right ?
<elfy> I need to talk with xubuntu about what we're going to do and when
<Noskcaj> balloons, you have more stuff to merge
<balloons> elfy, yes I don't plan to change them unless we discuss first and have a reason
 * elfy thinks it's absolutely ridiculous that release schedule is wrong because someone in the past set them up and no-on can be assed to deal with it now things have changed 
<elfy> balloons: k - just need something concrete to work with
<balloons> elfy, there was a note and action item to change the release schedule rpoperly
<elfy> lol
<balloons> but again, I haven't seen any changes
<elfy> well - if it doesn't get soon it can be marked as invalid :p
<balloons> I have to work on getting our first week ready :-)
<balloons> that's my concenr
<elfy> yep
<elfy> I understand that - that'll be your job :)
<elfy> I don't suppose it matters much as long as we get 'week' with the same image to test
<elfy> anyway - I should be about at some point tomorrow - now I am off
<balloons> Noskcaj, ok, let me go look at th enew mp
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam | Hackfest June 13th: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hackfest/20130613
<balloons> Noskcaj, so what's this? https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu-manual-tests/xfce4panel/+merge/168858
<Noskcaj> balloons, i re-based that, it's enough for the guy to merge into ubuntu-manual-tests
<balloons> Noskcaj, ok
<balloons> i'm re-merging your branch :-)
<Noskcaj> balloons, there's more changes, tell me when you want them
<balloons> ok on testcases/hardware/1480_USB Mouse I think the bit about creating a file is a bit silly. we can just ask them to test left, right and dragging
<balloons> Noskcaj, you can push whatever you have :-)
 * balloons just realized he has media keys on the top of his keyboard
<balloons> huh..
<Noskcaj> lol
<balloons> Noskcaj, I'm curious about this one: <dt>Press the Search key</dt>
<balloons>  
<balloons> 91
<balloons>     <dt>The tracker desktop search tool should open</dt>
<Noskcaj> balloons, i don't know what that is, it was already there
<balloons> right.. I wonder what "search" tool they could mean
<balloons> there is no more tracker
<balloons> go ahead and remove it if you would :-)
<Noskcaj> ok
<balloons> all the new changes look better
<balloons> I saw up to rev 123
<Noskcaj> 124 is uploading now
<Noskcaj> i made the search test agnostic
<Noskcaj> balloons, you have merges waiting
 * balloons looks
<balloons> Noskcaj, (might be call "monitor" or "display") to might be "called"
<Noskcaj> i approved slickymaster's one, but it needs merging
<balloons> all those changes look good
<balloons> I'll merge his
<balloons> so I think the only thing left is the is -> should be stuff right?
<Noskcaj> balloons, that and the wireless networking test
<balloons> excellent
<balloons> Noskcaj, this https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu-manual-tests/xfce4panel/+merge/168858 has to be done by david
<balloons> ohh nvm, I see it ;-)
<Noskcaj> :)
<Noskcaj> balloons, the last upload is going now. i think that's all the hardware tests
<balloons> i'm looking over
<balloons> ok, everything looks good
<balloons> let me do a full review again Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> ok, ty
<balloons> Noskcaj, :-( This is still using unity stuff for no reason..
<balloons> /home/nskaggs/projects/ubuntu-manual-tests/testcases/hardware/1477_Builtin Keyboard
<balloons> can you make it generic?
<Noskcaj> one sec
<balloons> sure.. I'll just keep rambling my thoughts here
<Noskcaj> balloons, uploaded
<balloons> Noskcaj, another small tweak..     <dt>Insert a media card into the reader.</dt> <dd>A suggestion window should open for the card</dd>
<balloons> I'm not sure we can assume or need to assume a suggestion window will appear on every flabor
<Noskcaj> ok
<balloons> this is from 1484_Internal Data Card Reader
<balloons> you can simplify the whole thing and just say open the card up with a file manager
<balloons> we want to test the read and writing to the card, etc
<balloons> in the suspend and resume, you don't need to mention using firefox specifically
<balloons> 1486_Suspend & Resume
<Noskcaj> ok
<balloons>     <dt>Open a few applications in on the desktop, including Firefox</dt>
<Noskcaj> pushing now
<balloons> ok, the final tweaks I see
<Noskcaj> balloons, can you explain test 1399_unity startup? it seems to have a translation part
<balloons> 1300,1301,1302,1465,1504,ubuntu touch/1518 and ubuntu touch/1519 all should drop the 'should be' language and keep the 'is' language. The other tweaks in those files are good
<balloons> Noskcaj, let me look at it
<balloons> ohh right
<balloons> that was imported from the old unity manual tests
<Noskcaj> ok
<balloons> essentially it's just a gut check that unity starts up and the desktop loads
<balloons> including translations..
<Noskcaj> I just updated it so it made sense, but i doubt it will every be looked at
 * Noskcaj leaves for school
<kotux> hello!
#ubuntu-quality 2013-06-13
<phillw> hi kot
<phillw> hi kotux
<kotux> hey phillw, what's the current plan for lubuntu manual?
<phillw> hi kotux we seem to have decided upon the version of LaTex to use, Jonathan is going to start populating the bzr branch
<kotux> Cool. Where can I find information to start helping?
<phillw> kotux: I'm just waiting on Jonathan to publish the install script.
<kotux> oh ok
<phillw> kotux: JasonO Jonathan is not on-line at the moment, I'll email him.
<JasonO> Alright
<kotux> phillw, has there been any activity around quickshot lately?
<phillw> kotux: Thomas is looking into it. I have a python guy possibly available to assist, but have not been asked to get assistance.
<samgabbay> hi i cant hear anything on my username but on others i can
<samgabbay> oops
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> good morning
<jibel> pitti, did you look at http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=711209 in autopkgtest?
<ubot5> Debian bug 711209 in autopkgtest "autopkgtest: build-needed restriction doesn't actually run tests in built tree" [Normal,Open]
<pitti> jibel: no, not yet; but I probably should, it seems my workaround in umockdev only works in run-adt-test, but not in Jenkins for some reason
<jibel> pitti, okay, I'll see if I can fix it.
<pitti> umockdev's debian/tests/upstream currently has
<pitti> # work around broken "build-needed" behaviour (Debian #711209)
<ubot5> Debian bug 711209 in autopkgtest "autopkgtest: build-needed restriction doesn't actually run tests in built tree" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/711209
<pitti> cd $ADTTMP/../../ubtree0-build/real-tree
<pitti> that fails in jenkins
<pitti> but I was hoping for a clarification what this flag should really mean
<pitti> jibel: it seems it conflates two distinct things: building the *tests* for running against the installed system, or building the package and installing the *built debs* to run the tests against
<Noskcaj> balloons, ping
<DanChapman> Good morning :-)
<shadeslayer> jibel: did you have a chance to look at the logs I left you on IRC?
<shadeslayer> regarding otto
<jibel> shadeslayer, hey, nope, sorry I didn't see you left logs on IRC. What are they ?
<shadeslayer> <shadeslayer> hmm ... when trying out otto + kubuntu I get : lxc container failed to recieve answer for command
<shadeslayer> <shadeslayer> also : lxc container failed to send command
<shadeslayer> it does mount the ISO from what I could tell
<shadeslayer> and also made the lxc container
<shadeslayer> that was on raring btw
<jibel> shadeslayer, ah, that's a generic error and lxc logs nothing when using the API (bug 1181136) . lxc-start -n <container> should be more verbose.
<ubot5> bug 1181136 in lxc (Ubuntu) "Empty log file when a container is started with the API" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1181136
<shadeslayer> okay, lemme try
<jibel> basically this message means that the container failed  to start :)
<shadeslayer> I can see that :P
<shadeslayer> I just couldn't figure out why because there was nothing in the log files
<shadeslayer> jibel: is there a way to make it not kill my current X session?
<shadeslayer> because whenever I ran sudo bin/otto start saucy-otto it killed my host lightdm and X
<jibel> shadeslayer, not in the current state because it uses VT7, the same then lightdm. To make it not kill the current session, we'd need to add vt8 and make lightdm start on this VT inside the container. Patches welcome :)
<shadeslayer> okay, will have a go at that
<shadeslayer> jibel: http://paste.kde.org/772274/
<jibel> pitti, did you already run umockdev testsuite run once successfully with autopkgtest and your workaournd?
<jibel> shadeslayer, chroot: failed to run command ‘useradd’: No such file or directory
<jibel> there is no useradd command on the livecd ?
<shadeslayer> lemme check the manifest
<shadeslayer> manifest says : passwd	1:4.1.5.1-1ubuntu4
<shadeslayer> so it should be there
<jibel> that's weird, from the trace the squashfs is not mounted
<jibel> sounds like a bug
<pitti> jibel: yes, as I said it works fine locally; I tried run-adt-test -skPS file://`pwd` umockdev
 * pitti tries "run-adt-test -s umockdev", it's published now
<shadeslayer> jibel: nvm, apparmor issue, I forgot to run the apparmor commands there
<shadeslayer> + chroot /var/lib/lxc/saucy-otto/rootfs useradd --create-home -s /bin/bash ubuntu
<shadeslayer> useradd: user 'ubuntu' already exists
<shadeslayer> jibel: new log http://paste.kde.org/772286/
<shadeslayer> lines 81 to 83
<jibel> shadeslayer, for the error lxc-start: Error setting memory.memsw.limit_in_bytes to 2560M you'll need to enable swap resource control or remove this config paramter from lxc.defaults/config
<jibel> shadeslayer, swap resource control will guard you against killing your host if something goes wrong with the test
<shadeslayer> I have enough memory :P
<jibel> to enable it set swapaccount=1 on the kernel boot command line (change it permanently in in /etc/default/grub then run update-grub)
<jibel> shadeslayer, okay, I easily killed test machines with 8GB or more
<jibel> your pick
<shadeslayer> O_O
<shadeslayer> 8 GB's? :O
<jibel> autopilot run -r -rd /tmp/videos unity
<jibel> run it twice and it'll use more than 10GB
<jibel> shadeslayer, RELEASE is extracted from the image, I don't understand why it would fail. What's image are you using and what is its checksum?
<shadeslayer> jibel: latest kubuntu saucy image
<shadeslayer> jibel: got it to work
<shadeslayer> kinda
<shadeslayer> lightdm starts, it shows the ubuntu user, but I can't input anything via the keyboard
<shadeslayer> jibel: df68d11b44b23bbef8ac42af59196105 is the md5sum
<jibel> shadeslayer, thanks, I'll try with this image
 * shadeslayer ponders how this will work on EC2
<cjohnston> stgraber: pign
<cjohnston> ping
<stgraber> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> stgraber: do you know how often the iso tracker updates its list of bugs?
<cjohnston> or, more accuratly, the bug data..
<stgraber> cjohnston: every 10 minutes for milestones marked as testing, every hour for milestones marked as released and once a day for disabled/archived milestones
<cjohnston> cool. thanks
<cjohnston> stgraber: is the script gaining anything by being authenticated?
<stgraber> cjohnston: yes, the script comments on bugs and add tags, so if you use that feature, it needs a valid auth token
<cjohnston> gotcha.. ty again
<stgraber> (for ISO bugs we add iso-testing and add a comment with a URL back to a tracker page listing all results related to the bug number)
<cjohnston> Interesting..
<gema> apw: I finally got to install your kernel today, I am not completely convinced the saucy image I have works, but anyway
<gema> apw: do you have any insights on this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5761460/
<stgraber> gema: tried apt-get -f install? The error says you're missing wireless-crda so running apt-get -f install should install that for you and finish installing the new kernel
<gema> yep, I did
<gema> and i still don't see what apw added on sysfs, so I am not sure what I am missing
<apw> gema, you don't install kernels in the image anyhow do you to use them, you have to abootimg them into the boot partition
<gema> apw: ok, do you have any instructions on how to do that?
<gema> apw: (I rather not break my n4 by doing something silly)
<ePierre> Hi guys!
<gema> apw: if you don't have time I can get help from ogra on this one
<apw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/AndroidKernel
<apw> gema, ^^ is hwat i use, the bit about abootimg
<gema> apw: thanks
<ePierre> Guys, a few questions regarding manual tests
<ePierre> 1. who is going to run the manual tests written by the community?
<ePierre> 2. I cloned the bar repo on my hard drive, and there are only manual tests for a handful of applications
<balloons> ePierre, hello. We as a quality community team run the manual testcases
<ePierre> for instance, no tests for Gimp for the moment
<balloons> we run them normally on a regular basis during the cycle
<ePierre> does it mean no one as ever written manual tests for Gimp before?
<ePierre> ok
<balloons> ePierre, yes there isn't one for gimp but you could help add one
<ePierre> but
<ePierre> there is not one for 13.10?
<ePierre> or there never were any, even for previous versions?
<balloons> check out the bugs list to see all of the needed testcases
<ePierre> yes, I am checking this page right now :) that's why I pointed out Gimp
<balloons> http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1183009
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1183009 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Test Needed: Gimp" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> yes it means nothing exists for gimp -- not just for 13.10.
<ePierre> oh wah
<ePierre> but when did you start making this quality process then?
<ePierre> (no reproaches or anything, I'm just curious)
<ePierre> and in that case, shouldn't we add the version number in the test case?
<balloons> so you can see the repository of tests has grown a lot since earlier this year, but still has needs :-)
<ePierre> so that someone willing to update the tests would know against what version this test has been written
<ePierre> ?
<balloons> ePierre, you mean a version number of the package in question?
<ePierre> yes for instance
<ePierre> cause for instance
<balloons> when a package changes the test fails and we update it
<ePierre> Gimp is not installed by default
<balloons> the tracker retains the old testcase and old result
<balloons> on ubuntu gimp is not installed by default
<ePierre> but how do you know what version was used to write and run the test?
<ePierre> sorry yes, on the original flavour :)
<balloons> everything listed on the bugs list is a default application for at least one flavour
<balloons> we started by getting tests for all the default ubuntu apps and now are branching out to get the flavors too
<ePierre> ok I see
<balloons> the version that was used to write the test? we always write the first version against ubuntu development
<ePierre> ok
<ePierre> but say I commit a test case today
<ePierre> and it's not updated anymore for 3 months
<ePierre> and in those 3 months, Gimp sees one or two updates
<balloons> I do see point for concern about versioning but it's not been an issue
<balloons> ePierre, yes indeed that could happen
<ePierre> say current version is 2.8.1, and after 3 months it's 2.8.3
<ePierre> ok
<balloons> right
<balloons> and odds are your test won't be broken
<ePierre> that's why I was proposing to write the version number somewhere in the test case
<ePierre> ok I see
<balloons> if gimp decided to re-write everything then perhaps
<ePierre> so when people run this test again in three months
<balloons> it will still work, but they will be testing a newer version
<ePierre> if it fails, it's either because there is indeed a bug in Gimp, or there is an issue with the test case itself
<ePierre> ok I see
<balloons> we have had major UI changes on a default app
<ePierre> so manual test cases are to test pretty simple steps for the moment, right?
<balloons> the nautilus testcase had to be updated. however it served us for a couple cycles and the new one is likely to do the same
<balloons> once a test is written we endeavor as a team to keep it up to date and add to it if needed
<balloons> ePierre, we try and have our manual tests hit the big stuff of the application
<balloons> or something that has caused regressions/bugs in the past
<ePierre> ok
<ePierre> since Gimp is still test-free, I'll start with the big features
<ePierre> and how can I know about the most annoying bugs/regressions for Gimp in the past?
<ePierre> (for Gimp or for anything in general?)
<balloons> if you don't know, then you can ask as you are doing, or check the buglist on gimp. i can't remember gimp ever giving us specific regressions or trouble so i think your fine
<balloons> basically when we hit a nasty bug during the cycle for gimp we might decide to add it if we think it could occur again and us testing something would prevent it
<balloons> this isn't a common thing persay, just something we can do
<balloons> as far as developing an initial version of a test you needn't worry about it ;-)
<balloons> get the big features in there
<balloons> thanks ePierre ! let me know if you need anymore help
<ePierre> thanks for your clarifications!
<ePierre> can I assign the Gimp issue to me in launchpad?
<balloons> ePierre, yes indeed go for it
<ePierre> ok
<balloons> DanChapman, howdy siir
<balloons> how's the new laptop?
<ePierre> to name the test cases, do I do it myself? like gmp-001 etc.?
<ePierre> or will it be done automatically?
<balloons> ePierre, yes you can number each one inside the file if you wish
<balloons> the testcase itself will be given an id automatically
<balloons> have you see the wiki guide?
<ePierre> ok
<ePierre> yes I'm reading it at the same time
<ePierre> I knew about the test case ID
<ePierre> was not sure about inside the test case :)
<ePierre> thanks!
<dpm> balloons, can you put this one on reddit? ;)  http://developer.ubuntu.com/2013/06/help-making-the-ubuntu-touch-core-apps-rock-solid/
<ePierre> balloons: when writing the test steps, should I write prerequisites too?
<balloons> dpm,  sure
<ePierre> like for Gimp, say I want to test opening a big file
<ePierre> I may want to put an URL to the file for reference
<balloons> ePierre, I was speaking of this reference for style guidehttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/ManualStyleGuide
<balloons> hopefully your questions are addressed there.. if not, I'll expand that page :-)
<ePierre> ok, I'll have a look, thanks!
<balloons> ePierre, what do you mean for prereq's too?.
<ePierre> hm
<ePierre> say my test is to make sure Gimp can open an image
<ePierre> if I just say open an image
<balloons> morning chilicuil
<ePierre> the guy running the test may open a 32x32 pix image, and everything works fine
<ePierre> but I may open a 50 MB picture
<ePierre> that may crash Gimp
<ePierre> in both cases
<ePierre> we would have followed the same test steps
<ePierre> yet different result
<ePierre> if I specify the prerequisite is this 50MB picture
<ePierre> then everyone will run the same test
<ePierre> you know what I mean/
<ePierre> ?
<balloons> ePierre, yes I understand
<knome> ePierre, i'd imagine big images could have their own test
<ePierre> or am I being too picky here?
<ePierre> yes, true
<ePierre> a first test could be to open an image
<ePierre> and another test would be for instance opening a very big image over the internet
<ePierre> (cause there is such a feature in Gimpa after all)
<balloons> ePierre, you could certainly specify opening a big picture if you wish.. however, part of the community testing of the testcase means that we'll all have slightly different setups
<ePierre> ok
<ePierre> ok ok
<ePierre> :)
<ePierre> I'l start with more simple tests
<ePierre> we can always refine them later on
<balloons> ePierre, yes indeed.. iterating is the way to go
<balloons> knome how are you today?
<balloons> feeling better now I hope
<knome> balloons, fine - let me get back to you after our meeting :)
<elopio> balloons: I'm going to take this one
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1188732
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1188732 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Autopilot Testcase Needed: Test opening a directory" [Undecided,In progress]
<balloons> elopio, excellent
<ePierre> balloons: My first Gimp test is to check I can open an image
<ePierre> it's called gmp-001
<balloons> elopio, if possible have a look at the emulator I tried to make for these and let me know your thoughts
<ePierre> in a lot of following tests, I will need to have an image open
<elopio> balloons: is it on the filemanager branch?
<Oranger> Hello everybody ! Is someone here working on a testcase for Ubuntu-Docviwer-App ?
<balloons> elopio, lp:~nskaggs/+junk/ubuntusdk_autopilot_emulator
<ePierre> can I just say, in my gmp-002 test case for instance: Run gmp-001 --> gmp-001 passes.
<elopio> balloons: ack. I will.
<ePierre> and then proceed to the rest of gmp-002 test steps?
<balloons> elopio, the full details are here: https://plus.google.com/104307250302998042813/posts/XCaRM6W4Cnx
<balloons> ty :-)
<balloons> Oranger, hello!
<Oranger> balloons: Hey ! :)
<balloons> Oranger, no one is working on ubuntu doc-viewer atm
<balloons> I was just sharing the emulator for these qml tests if your curious to write one.. check out the g+ link I pasted
<Oranger> balloons: Ok :) Because if someone do, I can help
<Oranger> balloons: Oh good, yes I will have a look
<balloons> ePierre, yes you can say the pre-req is to have run an earlier test
<balloons> ePierre, in general the tests are run in order so it's not an issue :-)
<ePierre> ok
<ePierre> thanks
<balloons> also, if you need a specific image to test with you can check out the example content.. or even have people screenshot there desktop and create one
<elopio> balloons: the emulator looks really useful. But how would we share it between projects?
<balloons> elopio, well that's an open question. I wanted to have some folks try using it and get feedback on what might be missing and see if it's useful, etc
<balloons> atm we've just branched it and put it into the sourcetree of the project using it
<elopio> balloons: I'll copy the parts I will use in this test
<elopio> and when we have it in a common project, just let me know and I'll update.
<balloons> elopio, so if you take a look you can incorporate it into the test setup so it's just a file you can update
<DanChapman> Hey balloons it still hasn't arrived!!! :-( So im trying to do it on an old box I have, but its a bit to old for the job I think :-) will keep battling with it. ANd keep an ear out for that delivery man aswell ;-)
<balloons> the question is -- is having a versioned file you can pull to update at any point enough./
<balloons> DanChapman, ohh sorry to hear mate!
<balloons> elopio, so for instance nik90 and I added it to ubuntu-clock and he's using it there
<balloons> you modify the __init.py__ to include it and through it in the emulators folder along with something like your main_window.py emulator, etc
<DanChapman> I was gonna get my self a thinkpad would have arrived on monday, but thought no i'll get myself a sputnik, regretting it at the moment, hope the wait is worth it
<balloons> then all he has to do to get a new version is re-pull the branch
<elopio> balloons: yes. I'm on it. It will make things a lot easier than I thought :)
<balloons> Oranger, so have you ever tried writing an autopilot test for ubuntu-docviewer?
<balloons> I see there is a basic setup for autopilot on your project already.. Care to give it a whirl with me? I'll help :-)
<Oranger> balloons: No I don't, I didn't have the time for ^^'
<Oranger> balloons: Yes of course :)
<balloons> Oranger, alright.. so looking over the buglist, let's see
<balloons> Oranger, can we try something simple like opening a file? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docviewer-app/+bug/1188757
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1188757 in Ubuntu Document Viewer App "Autopilot Testcase Needed: Test opening a text file" [Undecided,New]
<Oranger> balloons: Yes :) This testcase will change soon because the way docviewer is opening a file is temporary, but for training why not !
<balloons> ok great.. So let me branch the code and see how it works.. then we'll automate it :-)
<balloons> well actually I don't think the branch has been updated since my last pull :-0
<Oranger> nope :)
<Oranger> i'm currently working on the update, but it's a big update, that's why nothing was added ^^'
<elopio> do you know where can I get this package from?
<elopio> qtdeclarative5-nemo-qml-plugins-folderlistmodel
<balloons> is it in qtdeclarative5-*?
<balloons> qtdeclarative5-folderlistmodel-plugin?
<ePierre> ok balloons , I have pushed my Gimp tests to my repo, and proposed it to be merged
<ePierre> it's rev 123
<balloons> ePierre, excellent I'll review in a moment
<balloons> Oranger, ok I think I'm all setup
<ePierre> (I tested the file against the tidying up script and it's clean)
<balloons> ePierre, perfect :-)
<ePierre> it's time for bed here, but I'll keep doing this later
<balloons> ePierre, thanks mate!
<Oranger> balloons: Ok :)
<elopio> balloons: I have that one installed. But I get file:///home/elopio/workspace/ubuntu/ubuntu-filemanager-app/trunk/ubuntu-filemanager-app.qml:20 module "org.nemomobile.folderlistmodel" is not installed
<ePierre> in the meantime, should I just de-assign the bug from me, or should I keep it?
<balloons> elfy, see 2 manual tests in already today ;-p
<elfy> xubuntu ones?
<knome> ePierre, keep it if you're definitely getting back to it
<elfy> :p
<balloons> elfy, one xubuntu one
<ePierre> ok then I'll keep it for the moment
<balloons> and the next could be yours
<elfy> balloons: cool :)
<elfy> my what?
<knome> balloons, btw, give elfy all the permissions he asks for :P
<balloons> knome, elfy scares me.. of course he gets what he wants
<elfy> lol
<ePierre> I'm off for tonight. Bye everyone!
<knome> haha:)
<balloons> ePierre, night!
<balloons> ok Oranger, so how can I open a text file.. do I have to pass it as an argument?
<Oranger> balloons: For the time being yes ! But you have to pass it as an absolute path
<Oranger> This is something I have to fix..
<balloons> ohh, that's why it failed :-) Ok
<Oranger> balloons: Ahah, sorry. I should write it on the README ^^
<balloons> Oranger, odd it doesnt' like  me
<balloons> I remember using it before
<balloons> I'm trying to open the README from the branch using doc-viewer
<elopio> somebody knows the Arto Jalkanen's nick on IRC?
<Oranger> balloons: It should work :)
<elopio> mhall119?
<balloons> Oranger, qmlscene ubuntu-docviewer-app.qml path/to/file
<Oranger> balloons: Nop. ubuntu-docviwer-app path/to/file
<balloons> ahh :-)
<Oranger> like every core apps, you don't have to use qmlscene :)
<balloons> ok perfect
<balloons> Oranger, ok, so I think what we'll do is write a test to open the file, but function out the file open as a common function because we'll need it later
<balloons> in addition since we have to use absolute filenames, I'll generate a temp file for us to use
<balloons> that way we have the absolute path
<Oranger> balloons: Sound good :)
<Oranger> balloons: But we really need to generate a temp file to use absolute path ?
<balloons> we could include test data.. but how are we to know where the test is being run from
<balloons> we're stuck copying it to /tmp
<balloons> well, I'm being silly
<balloons> your right
<Oranger> balloons: Ok :) So, how can we start writing it .?
<balloons> Oranger, ok so I've made some small tweaks to your base setup with autopilot
<balloons> so we commit those, then share a pad to hack on?
<balloons> http://pad.ubuntu.com/VHU5Nu253n
<balloons> hello Vasudevan !
<Vasudevan> Hi balloons, good morning
<balloons> Oranger, so I'll hack away in here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/VHU5Nu253n
<balloons> join in :-)
<balloons> hello SergioMeneses
<balloons> so Vasudevan how's nautilus treating you?
<Vasudevan> no luck yet - I will copy the code to past in a minute
<SergioMeneses> balloons, hi! how's everything?
<Vasudevan> I tried to use a tool called gtkparasite, does not run on saucy
<Vasudevan> google code had some patch for it - tried to apply that  (both #5 and #6)and still did not work
<balloons> Vasudevan, I'm not sure why you need that tool?
<Vasudevan> ballons, it is supposed to dump out the props of a gtk child window for quick debugging
<Vasudevan> when you click on a widget , it will show its  internal id, label, name  etc
<balloons> ahh.. probably needs accesibility stuff anyway
<balloons> you can use the vis tool, but I agree it's cubersome at times
<balloons> SergioMeneses, not too bad, yourself/
<elopio> is there a way to inspect with the vis an app running in qmlscene?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, still working but all fine here :D
<balloons> elopio, there is
<SergioMeneses> ok guys see yoo soon, lunchtime here
<balloons> elopio,
<balloons> autopilot launch -i Qt qmlscene /path/to/file.qml
<balloons> autopilot vis
<elopio> thanks balloons.
<balloons> Oranger, I'm hacking on the init.py to make setup behave
<Oranger> balloons: ok :)
<Vasudevan> Hi DanChapman
<balloons> bah, the only horrible thing about copy paste python
<balloons> spaces matter :-(
<samgabbay> BALLONS :P
<elopio> balloons: that shows me just a QQuickView, not the whole app tree :(
<balloons> mmmm.. not sure what you need that might be missing, but the folks on #ubuntu-autopilot might be able to point you further.. if not, bug filing time
<balloons> samgabbay, hello
<balloons> broccoli, howdy
<balloons> Oranger, bah, this is annoying
<balloons> I'm not sure off the top of my head how to get this call to work properly
<Oranger> balloons: I'm doing some research to find out how to make it work too..
<balloons> the executable isn't working
<Oranger> the executable ?
<balloons> can't we just use qmlscene?
<Oranger> it won't start ?
<balloons> autopilot is throwing up on me
<Oranger> balloons: Currently not, in a near future yes. Ubuntu-docviewer use a modified qmlscene :/
<balloons> Oranger, yes launch_test_application fails
<Oranger> balloons: With qmlscene, it will not work, that's sure
<Oranger> balloons: This is the ubuntu-docviewer-app binary that send the file to open to qml
<balloons> right but autopilot can't find it
<balloons> it's not there
<balloons> in the root folder of the branch, what's providing the binary?
<balloons> you see I'm just passing ubuntu-docviewer-app as the app to start and it fails
<Oranger> balloons: Yes I see it
<Oranger> balloons: Hum.. You compiled by "hand" ?
<DanChapman> Hey Vasudevan :-)
<balloons> Oranger, what do you mean by hand?
<balloons> I'll push the whole branch :-)
<elopio> balloons: my suggestion for the sdk emulator is to make it an abstract parent for the real view emulators
<balloons> the real view emulators?
<Oranger> balloons: I mean maybe the binary is located somewhere else ? I don't know ^^
<elopio> balloons: on your currency example, if the MainWindow class could inherit from ubuntusdk
<balloons> I didn't compile anything
<elopio> I could do thinks like main_window.open_toolbar
<balloons> elopio, ahh yes.. I messed around with trying to make it integrate better, but didn't have success
<balloons> if you can do it, go for it and share ;-)
<balloons> Oranger, lp:~nskaggs/ubuntu-docviewer-app/autopilot-hacking
<elopio> balloons: I can try. But tell me what when wrong with yours, so I don't repeat it :)
<Oranger> balloons: Oh, because you have to compile the "special" qml scene :)
<Oranger> balloons: thanks :)
<Vasudevan> Hi Dan, please review the code - I am trying to get the widget props for right side pane  with in nautilus - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5762109/
<balloons> elopio, ahh I simply had trouble getting everything lined up sanely. namely mainwindow has non-abstractable things in it
<balloons> Oranger, yes help me out :-)
<balloons> the test does nothing atm, just trying to get the launch to work.. that's the hard part in this case lol
<balloons> the rest will be easy
<Oranger> balloons: apparently yes ^^
<elopio> I think the problem would be to define what things will be shared by all the views. I need to dig more on the sdk, so don't expect anything soon ;)
<balloons> elopio, at the same time you need to integrate somewhat with __init__.py
<DanChapman> Vasudevan ok will take a look
<Vasudevan> Danchapman , thanks
<balloons> I would very much like to simplify the default setup.. I dislike making lots of files and folders for things
<balloons> but not everyone agrees I'm sure ;-) heck, I don't like using underscores etheir :-p
<balloons> I prefer the camelCase
<balloons> Oranger, so what needs to happen to get this launched?
<balloons> I can go to the root of the tree and run ubuntu-docviewer-app, presumably from the desktop file.. ahh hmm
<Oranger> balloons: Hum not, you don't need to do that normaly
<Oranger> balloons: Wait few minutes ;) I finish my work on poppler, and i'm to you !
<balloons> kk
<Oranger> balloons: You know, with the alpha oncoming I have a lot of things to finish ^^'
<balloons> indeed
<elopio> balloons: can you give me a hand? I can't get the buttons on the filemanager app.
<balloons> elopio, sure thing
<balloons> can you push what you've got and I'll take a look/
<elopio> self.app.select_many("Action")
<elopio> I thought that was all I needed.
<elopio> balloons: sure, one second.
<phillw> Oranger: you can heave a sigh of relief, the Alpha1 is going to be knocked back a week. The release team are just re-scheduling https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule as it has some errors (e.g. there will be no A3)
<phillw> I'm just awaiting the revised version to be completed :)
<Oranger> phillw: June 20th ? This is the new date ?
<elopio> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix1188732-test_open_directory/
<phillw> Oranger: those dates still have to be altered, I've been watching (and involved with) the discussion on -release. Expect an email soon with the new details
<phillw> I'm just pulling in the new lubuntu with Ffox instead of chromium etc which has just built. The -release team will get the new dates edited in soon :)
<balloons> philipballew, finally rescheduling :-)
<Oranger> phillw: Ok :) I thought the alpha-1 was for the JUne 16th
<Oranger> phillw: But that's good, I'm waiting for the poppler team to commit my patch for displaying pdf on docviewer-app
<balloons> phillw, so did elfy end up chatting with them/
<elfy> not yet
<elfy> #busybeingdad
<balloons> ok elopio so you can't get to the buttons?
<elopio> balloons: nop. It fails here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix1188732-test_open_directory/revision/37/tests/autopilot/ubuntu_filemanager_app/emulators/main_window.py
<balloons> mine doesn't seem to launch
<phillw> balloons: IDK, inifinity realised he hadn't updated it from vUDS. A quick chat was had, and it is to be edited with A1 going a week later, dropping A3 and moving A2. That's the news so far. I await the edited version so that we can tell people about it (and I reschedule the lubuntu general meetings)
<balloons> I get the lovely: module "org.nemomobile.folderlistmodel" is not installed
<elopio> balloons: I had to get the branch and make install
<balloons> phillw, yea I had been waiting on him and noticied her never did change it
<balloons> why does filemanager want it though
<balloons> so weird
<balloons> elopio, so how can I get it?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~ajalkane/ubuntu-filemanager-app/qml-folderlistmodel
<elopio> there's a read me inside.
<elfy> phillw: dropping a3 ?
<elopio> I was looking for ajalkane to ask about the package, because according to the debian folder there's one.
<phillw> elfy: indeed, the schedule *should* have been more like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<elfy> as far as I know it's exactly like that :D
<elfy> a3 included :p
<phillw> elfy: raring did not have A3
<elfy> that wiki ^^ does :p
<balloons> elopio, bah I can't run it
<phillw> elfy: soz, wrong link... it *should* have been more like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<elfy> :)
<balloons> elopio, anyways if that button is a toolbar button you can use the emulator to get it
<phillw> darn copy & paste!
<elfy> I blame joeb
<balloons> let me just look at the code
<elfy> phillw: so xubuntu just had a meeting and agreed to not do a1 but do both a2/a3 :)
<elopio> balloons: ah, right.
<balloons> elopio, ahh yes it is. I see it in FolderListPage.qml
<elopio> balloons: I tried that, but the tooldbar is of type ToolbarActions
<balloons> elopio, ok so the emulator failed you.. let's fix it :-)
<elopio> balloons: yes, now I see the rest of get_toolbar_button will work.
<balloons> if you want to click it, click_toolbar_button
<balloons> so the get_toolbar should probably be modified actually
<balloons> perhaps not.. I'm wondering if a name should be passed or not
<phillw> elfy: I sent out all our monthly meetings based on the milestone releases..... These things happen! (we weren't going to do A2 as our testers asked for one full suite per ~month)
<elfy> :)
<elfy> we do fortnight meetings at the moment
<phillw> we're going to ~monthly based on the milestones as that is when 'things happen' :)
 * phillw is glad he did not book -meetings room :D
<elfy> :)
<balloons> elopio, things working ok now?
<phillw> elfy: I've just poked infinity. As long has he does not kick-ban me, he should get onto it real soon :)
<elopio> balloons: haven't tried yet. I'm going slow because I have to do stuff for my job, you know ;)
<balloons> lol, that thing!
<elfy> phillw: well I'm subscribed to the page so I'll find out :)
<balloons> just ping if you get stuck again
<phillw> elfy: " infinity: phillw: It'll be done this afternoon/evening."
<elfy> :)
<phillw> USA time, I assume
<elfy> balloons: tomorrow I need to try and tie up a couple of things - will you be about?
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, what are you guys hacking on ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, we had a couple manual tests this morning and now we're hacking on autopilot qml apps
<balloons> elopio is working on file manager and I was working with Oranger on doc-viewer..
<Letozaf_> balloons, good yesterday I was trying out the ubuntu_calendar_app
<Letozaf_> balloons, what is Oranger
<phillw> Letozaf_: it is *who* is Oranger :)
<Oranger> Letozaf_: Yes ? :)
<Letozaf_> Oranger, oh! sorry thought your were a sofware of something like that :D
<Oranger> Letozaf_: Ahah I can be ! :D
<phillw> lmfao :D
<Letozaf_> Oranger, pleased to meat you
<balloons> Letozaf_, Oranger lol
<phillw> that's as bad as people on lubuntu keep thinking unit193 is a bot :)
<balloons> I'm just a helium filled toy
<balloons> Letozaf_, calendar app sounds like a good plan.. how'd you do?
<balloons> There's an emulator for autopilot to make things easier.. care to share your branch?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I get stuck after opening the new event window
<Letozaf_> balloons, emulator ? cool, thought I read something quickly on that but I always got little time
<Letozaf_> balloons, sure I will share what I did, I will push it , just a second
<balloons> Letozaf_, we'll get you hacking in no time.. :-p
<Letozaf_> balloons, great !
<Letozaf_> balloons, I pushed the calendar app
<balloons> Letozaf_, grabbing it
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks :)
<balloons> k 2 tests ;-)
<balloons> so let's have a look.. what test where you trying t odo
<balloons> ahh test new event I see
<Letozaf_> balloons, with autopilot vis I see the "visible" attribute, but instead I get an error saying it-s not there
<balloons> that's odd.. I think there might be a bug on one of those attributes.. that might be it
<Letozaf_> balloons, if you comment line 55 you get an error on the self.pointing... line, to me it looks ok, do not know where the error is
<balloons> but it shouldn't be an issue at all
<balloons> I'm gonna make some edits to add the emulator I made and push it
<Letozaf_> balloons, looks like everything is in the new event window is spooky
<Letozaf_> balloons, great! (I mean for the emulator)
<balloons> ok, running and pushing it back
<balloons> hehe..I broke it Letozaf_
<balloons> let me push so you can see though
<Letozaf_> balloons, :-) sure
<balloons> lp:~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/sdk-emulator-hack
<balloons> so inside the emulators folder you'll see a file called ubuntusdk.py
<balloons> it has some utility functions making life easier
 * Letozaf_ is looking at ubuntusdk.py
<elopio> balloons: I'm peeking at the sdk, and this looks like a good place for your emulator: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/files/head:/tests/autopilot/UbuntuUiToolkit/emulators/
<balloons> elopio, that does look great, thanks!
<elopio> or somewhere up, in testing/autopilot/
<balloons> right right
<balloons> so Letozaf_ where did you get stuck on calendar anyway?
<Letozaf_> balloons, after opening the new event window, not only line 55 with the assertion give me problems, if I comment that then I get stuck on line 57 trying to click on any filed in the new event windos
<Letozaf_> sorry window
<balloons> like         #self.pointing_device.click_object(people_field)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes but also the event_name_filed
<Letozaf_> balloons, I've kind of tried them all, but I get errors so I commented them
<balloons> gotcha
<balloons> ok what error do you get?
<balloons> I've changed things now and broken it
<balloons> ohh.. LOLOLOLOL
<balloons> I was modifying the wrong file !
<Letozaf_> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5762425
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh so when you see those errors it means you failed to get an object
<balloons> so event_name_field is blank
<balloons> so get_new_event_name_input_box must not be working
<Letozaf_> balloons, also the others seem to not work :(
<balloons> did you check the qml to make sure newEventName is degined/
<balloons> ahh I see it
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<balloons> it's in NewEvent.qml
<balloons> ah-ha
<balloons> looks like it's a popover
<balloons> so you can use the popover stuff in the emulator to help (I hope)
<balloons> so let's see
<balloons> self.ubuntusdk.set_popup_value("popover" ...)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok let me try
<balloons> let me figure out why the toolbar functions don't seem to like this app
<balloons> it's growing pains for the emulator :-)
<balloons> works great on the other apps I've tried
<balloons> Letozaf_, the trouble is you need to define a button
<balloons> and it's a little different than the original intent of the function.. but we should be able to craft something new to help you and others I hop
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> let me push an update I think might owkr
<balloons> Letozaf_, perhaps -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/5762467/
<balloons> add that to the ubuntusdk.py file
<balloons> then call it with
<balloons> self.ubuntusdk.set_popup_value("popover","newEventName")
<balloons> err
<balloons> self.ubuntusdk.click_popup_field("popover","newEventName")
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> howdy Noskcaj
<balloons> Letozaf_, hmm.. no fine
<Noskcaj> morning balloons
<balloons> you always like to find the problematic stuff eh? :-0
<Letozaf_> balloons, it looks like
<Letozaf_> balloons, I'm also having trouble here :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, yea no fun.. If you want something that is working well, check out the clock app
<balloons> bzr branch lp:~nskaggs/ubuntu-clock-app/sdkemulator
<balloons> for what it's worth.. looks like I've got some more hacking on the emulator to do to figure out why it's not working
<balloons> and also to add support for your popover text fields
<balloons> that was part of the plan today.. glad you found the holes :-)
<elopio> balloons: it's not working. I can get QQuickLoader, though.
<elopio> I don't understand this part of your code. Can you please explain it to me?
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I will take a look at the clock-app  :) well let's say you dont' get bored with my stuff :)
<elopio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5762515/
<balloons> elopio, I'm noticing that isn't working with the calendar app for some reason :-(
<balloons> elopio, however it's intended to check the list of buttons found on the toolbar
<balloons> you match based on the button label
<Noskcaj> balloons, when you have a second, you need to give a final decision on "this should happen" vs "this happens" because we need the same format across all testcases
<elopio> balloons: but get_objects expects an objectName as the second parameter
<balloons> Noskcaj, we decided it should be 'this' happens
<elopio> and what you are passing is a QQuickLoader
<balloons> elopio, it may very well be broken ;-)
<balloons> let's see
<Noskcaj> balloons, ok, i'l convert stuff to that and edit the wiki if you haven't already
<balloons> ty Noskcaj
<Letozaf_> balloons, nice the clock-app I mean :-)
<balloons> elopio, ok yes I see I have a QQuickLoader
<elopio> balloons: that's my first problem. The second is that get_objects does self.app.select_many("Actions")
<elopio> and that doesn't anything here.
<balloons> what's wrong with the select_many?
<elopio> balloons: I don't know. It just seems it's not finding any actions elements.
<balloons> elopio, yes that's the issue in the calendar app also
<elopio> balloons: I'll ask on the autopilot channel.
<balloons> so I'm going to try changing how we get stuff
<balloons> elopio, just grabbing buttons instead of the quickloader
<elopio> balloons: with buttons, do you mean actions?
<balloons> elopio, I'm introspecting to have a deeper look
<balloons> QQuickLoader has a Button child
<elopio> balloons: are you introspecting the files app?
<balloons> elopio, no the calendar
<balloons> I think I can simplify the original code
<elopio> I'll take a look at the calendar to see why I can't introspect the others.
<balloons> elopio, I only have QQuickView
<balloons> I'm not sure what your expecting to see
<elopio> balloons: the children of QQuickView
<balloons> click them they are there
<balloons> I can't run filemanager so I can't check :-)
<balloons> but yea, I've never had issues with seeing things
<elopio> http://ubuntuone.com/3V9upWTm8ld2p4zpMHk5vd
<elopio> balloons: ^ is that what you see?
<balloons> elopio, ahh no.. that expands for the whole tree
<balloons> elopio, http://imgur.com/DemSzqx
<elopio> :( I've tried the calendar with the same result. So it must be something in my machine.
<balloons> wild
<balloons> i'm on saucy
<balloons> I used the launch tool and vis
<balloons> it *should* work.. sadly thomi is out ;-(
<balloons> got it.. fixed the toolbar button
<balloons> this is what happens when you take shortcuts kids
<elopio> I'm on raring
<balloons> boom, perfect answer
<balloons> blame raring :-)
<elopio> I can upgrade later.
<elopio> still, that doesn't solve the problem of the actions.
<elopio> well, maybe it does :)
<elopio> tomorrow I'll let you know how it went.
<balloons> the actions?
<balloons> there will be an update to the emulator.. I fixed some things
<balloons> and I've got more to add for Letozaf_
<elopio> balloons: yes, here self.select_many("Actions") return nothing.
<balloons> in the emulator or just in general?
<balloons> the function in the emulator is fixed now as soon as I push it :-)
<elopio> balloons: in the files app. It works with the calculator.
<balloons> elopio, the files app author is around
<elopio> \o/
<elopio> hello ajalkane.
<ajalkane> howdy
<elopio> ajalkane: where can I get the qtdeclarative5-nemo-qml-plugins-folderlistmodel package?
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily
<elopio> thanks popey!
<popey> np
<ajalkane> ^ what popey said about the packages. If sources are needed, then it's an answer with more multitude of options
<ajalkane> But basically if this is about autopiloting the FileManager app, only that package is needed
<elopio> ajalkane: yes, I don't need the source.
<elopio> I'm having some problems, but we will blame raring for now
<elopio> so if everything works on saucy, I'll have a couple of tests tomorrow.
 * Letozaf_ will be back tomorrow evening to see the new things you have found o/
<ajalkane> That's great. You can of course do some copy-pasting on the problem, and I can tell immediately if I have an idea what it's about
<elopio> ajalkane: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix1188732-test_open_directory/
<elopio> that's what I have.
<elopio> autopilot select_many is not finding the action elements
<ajalkane> elopio: right on. Unfortunately anything relating to autopilot I'm no good on just yet :)
<elopio> I'm not that good at autopilot either. But I have weird behaviors that the people on saucy are not having.
<elopio> so, I'll first try saucy.
<balloons> elopio, we can blame raring for that too hah!
<balloons> the point is if autopilot vis can't see it, neither is running autopilot going to work
<ajalkane> elopio: but if you're trying to do some specific test, can you update (if it's possible) this page: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-commons/+spec/initial-filemanager-development
<elopio> balloons: that's a weird thing, because autopilot sees some other stuff, like ActionSelectionPopover
<elopio> not the vis, but on the test case.
<balloons> elopio, ahh.. your just special.. I would try and run it on my box.. but I couldn't before
<ajalkane> There's "work items for coreapps-13.10-month-3" with the test cases... just put it to INPROGRESS with your nick so that I or someone else does not try to duplicate the work
<balloons> I guess popey gave us the package so I would try again
<balloons> so I'll install, and I'd be happy to run your filemanager test to try it on saucy
<ajalkane> Ah hum... people are already on saucy? :) I just recently upgraded to raring as everyhing started breaking on 12.10
<elopio> ajalkane: done.
<ajalkane> elopio: thanks!
<balloons> ajalkane, we're always running ubuntu development
<elopio> ok, I'll break for a while.
<elopio> here it's raining like it's the end of the world. The perfect moment for a nap :)
<balloons> elopio, if you have something for me to try ping
<ajalkane> balloons: aah, but you're some hardcore canonical hacker ;)
<balloons> enjoy your nap :-)
<Noskcaj> balloons, i've pushed a fix for all the dd issues
<balloons> ajalkane, lol not really.. the quality team all does
<elopio> balloons: I will. Please push your changes to the emulator so I can use them too.
<balloons> elopio, sure thing
<balloons> Noskcaj, thanks
<balloons> I'll review and merge in a few mins
<balloons> thanks for iterating on all those tests
<balloons> everything is so much nicer, but when you crack open the box and find a mess sometimes it turns out to be bigger than you thought
<balloons> but hey since you opened the box, we needed to fix it all :-)
<balloons> weird apt doesn't see the package even though i've had that repo tha whole time :-(
<ajalkane> Glad there's some people in the frontlines making it safer for the rest uf ;)
<balloons> ohh it's qtdeclarative5-nemo-qml-plugins-folderlistmodel
<balloons> grumble grumble
<Noskcaj> balloons, why does testcase 1521 test wireless a? i doubt anyone still uses that
<balloons> Noskcaj, it still exists and is supported
<balloons> technically b is the most unused
<balloons> it's a,g or n
<Noskcaj> balloons, ok, then why don't we test n or ac?
<balloons> we should test n :-)
<Noskcaj> oops, just saw that. why don't we test ac?
<balloons> c doesn't exist
<Noskcaj> ac does
<Noskcaj> also, a lot of touch testcases still need numbers
<balloons> ahh yes
<balloons> no one is likely to have ac, haha.. but yea once it's supported in network manager we should add it
<Noskcaj> If network manager doesn't support it, that a pretty big bug
<Oranger> balloons: Ok, I have watch your code, and it don't work for me too ^^
<balloons> Noskcaj, I don't know if it does or not
<Oranger> balloons: I'm trying to find how to fix it :)
<balloons> elopio, et la, the new version of the emulator is pushed
<balloons> Oranger, ohh the doc view app
<balloons> well I fixed 2 apps today now.. heh, let's go back to it I suppose
<balloons> i only have a couple more mins
<balloons> first I must merge Noskcaj's changed
<Oranger> balloons: Because you had the same problem with other apps ?
<balloons> Noskcaj, whew, ok small fixes
<balloons> time to push ;-)
<Noskcaj> should i start converting all the testcases to "this happens"
<balloons> Noskcaj, I would prefer it just happens naturally
<Noskcaj> ok
<balloons> meaning, if you edit an old testcase bring it up to date
<balloons> it's easier and saner for everyone that way ;-)
<Noskcaj> makes sense
<balloons> the linux kernel has a similar thing about trailing spaces
<balloons> ohh a new case.. 1485 is gone now.. so interesting
<Noskcaj> balloons, which was 1485?
<balloons> memtest
<balloons> need to gut it on the tracker
<Noskcaj> You said we should delete t
<balloons> yes yes your right
<balloons> i'm saying deletion are not automated in the sync
<balloons> for sanity purposes :-)
<balloons> so i have to manually do it
<balloons> Noskcaj, k all done and synced
<balloons> Noskcaj, you see the diff?
<balloons> Diff against target: 	3088 lines (+1098/-1352) 40 files modified
<balloons> that's insane!
<SergioMeneses> lol
<balloons> thanks to everyone who hacked today
 * SergioMeneses coffee time
<balloons> I'm starved, gotta find some food
<balloons> thanks again everyone.. lots of good merges :-)
<SergioMeneses> Im going to hack to night
<balloons> SergioMeneses, try and keep up with Noskcaj :-) He just got a 3k line merge in
<SergioMeneses> balloons, are you kidding me?
 * balloons notes this is NOT a line contest. His brain will explode
<balloons> SergioMeneses, lol.. please don't send a merge that big
<balloons> but yes he did :-)
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> Audacity is abig test but i dont think it'll be so big
<SergioMeneses> balloons, where can i find more information about this new site or project?
<SergioMeneses> referent about #community conversation
<balloons> SergioMeneses, it's a little thing called discourse
<balloons> umm, let me see
<balloons> SergioMeneses, test.ubuntu-discourse.org/t/lets-kick-the-tires-aka-the-feedback-thread-read-me-first/
<balloons> I really like :-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, perfect, I read more about this to night :) it sounds pretty good - imho
<balloons> feel free to join in.. it's another discussion platform but has some niceties
<SergioMeneses> it is something like askubuntu but nice
<balloons> made by the same folks who made trello
 * SergioMeneses runs
<SergioMeneses> ok balloons see you later!
<SergioMeneses> Im going out from work
#ubuntu-quality 2013-06-14
<balloons> smartboyhw, !?!
<smartboyhw> balloons: Finished exam, hi!
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, \o
<smartboyhw> Hey SergioMeneses
<balloons> wonderful.. welcome back!
<smartboyhw> Seems like I lost yesterday's hackfest eh?
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, hi! how's everything?
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, yes, you did
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: Meh
<balloons> smartboyhw, I'm off for the evening, but you can still hack my friend
<balloons> I hope everything is going well with you.. Jackson has been missing you :-)
<balloons> good night
<smartboyhw> balloons: lol at Noskcaj. GN.
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<pitti> Good morning
<Noskcaj> good afternoon elfy
<elfy> hi Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> elfy, FYI: The manual testcase format has changed slightly. it's now worded <dd>This happens</dd>
<elfy> I know
<Noskcaj> just checking
<smartboyhw> wb SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, hi! Im arriving at office jeje
<SergioMeneses> and what about you smartboyhw ?
<elfy> hi SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> elfy, hi
<elfy> SergioMeneses: I've almost finished the thunar test - got a couple of little ones to do - do you want some help with the gnumeric one? if you do - you got some idea of how we can work on the same thing?
<elfy> or at least close enough to finish to let someone look ...
<SergioMeneses> elfy, I spent these days working on Audaity testcase, if you want to help with Gumeric, I dont have any problem ;) feel free and I would give you a hand later... I expect to finish Audacity test this week
<elfy> ok - so you've not actually started it yet?
<elfy> just so I know :)
<SergioMeneses> elfy, no I dont :S
<elfy> ok - that's cool - didn't want to redo anything :)
<SergioMeneses> lol
<SergioMeneses> but elfy do you know audacity? I'll need some reviews later
<elfy> I looked at it a while ago - but for specific reasons - I can look
<elfy> that's something I need to talk to balloons about - perms to merge stuff
<smartboyhw> elfy: What's your idea for the perms?
<elfy> nothing to worry yourslef about smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> lol
<SergioMeneses> jaja
<smartboyhw> elfy: I haven't written testcases for a long time, but aren't testcase names supposed to be set for every <dl> element?
<elfy> who said that?
<elfy> where does it say that even?
<smartboyhw> elfy: In the testcases???
<elfy> where?
<elfy> where is that requirement documented?
<smartboyhw> elfy: I dunno, but it is just as usual, like in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase/ubuntu-manual-tests/trunk/view/head:/testcases/packages/1422_Gnome%20Terminal%20Tests
<elfy> meh
<elfy> none that I've done have been like that and have all been merged
<elfy> if it NEEDS to be like that then it should be documented as such and not left to people to guess
<smartboyhw> Hmm, balloons needs to set the standard…
<elfy> and to be frank - the chances of me even looking at an ubuntu testcase are pretty much zero ;)
<smartboyhw> ROFL
<smartboyhw> True
<smartboyhw> phillw: Any ideas? ^
<elfy> I have no interest in them at all at the moment - there are at the moment, 32 ones that affect Xubuntu - guess which I'll look at :)
<balloons> smartboyhw_, elfy most of those testcase names you see are from the old style testcases
<balloons> and yes many new cases have been merged with them, but so have many been merged without :-) It's not a requirement at this point
<smartboyhw_> balloons: ACK sure;)
<elfy> balloons: when you've got 10 minutes can you ping me in PM - no rush, I assume you're filling up with caffeine ...
<smartboyhw_> balloons: How did Noskcaj think when many people criticized his mod? (I like it)
<SergioMeneses> elfy, I saw the change on the bug! thanks for helping ;)
<elfy> that's ok - thought if I assigned me I'd get on and do it :D
<SergioMeneses> elfy, perfect
<elfy> SergioMeneses: how much detail did you anticipate for the test ?
<elfy> I tend to overdo it perhaps :)
<SergioMeneses> elfy, all application
<SergioMeneses> do you work only on parts?
<elfy> no - I'd be going through every menu item
<balloons> smartboyhw_, I'm not sure I was gone when it happened also
<smartboyhw_> balloons: Eh…
<SergioMeneses> elfy, but it depends, now Audacity has a big interface so Im working on all
<smartboyhw_> Well, at least Noskcaj got on to OMG!Ubuntu faster than most of us here…
<elfy> SergioMeneses: yep understood
<smartboyhw_> balloons: You should sponsor him a bit;P
<elfy> smartboyhw_: if I ever get on OMGwtf I will be gone
<SergioMeneses> elfy, ;) these weekend audacity testcase will be available  :)
<smartboyhw_> elfy: LOL
<elfy> ok - well weekend I'm in and out - but next week I'm not working till Thursday
<smartboyhw_> elfy: Speaking about that, jcastro wanted to reinvent the Forums, what will you guys do?
<elfy> you just don't stop do you
<elfy> this is the ubuntu quality channel
<balloons> lol, I thin k smartboyhw_ is pretty bottled up elfy being gone so long
<balloons> play nice in the quality sandbox smartboyhw_ :-)
<elfy> lol
<smartboyhw_> …
<balloons> smartboyhw_, I'm only teasing you!
 * smartboyhw_ kicks balloons in his butt.
<balloons> I am so glad your back again
<balloons> but yes, things change fast around here don't they?
<smartboyhw_> balloons: Yep
<sir`oGosh> sosen, mache mich vom acker, wünsche n schoenes we :]
<elfy> balloons: he he he - so release schedule has been changed - so cadence schedule is now wrong :p
<balloons> elfy, I figured
<balloons> I didn't get a notice it changed
<elfy> I just got one
<balloons> it's been updated: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<elfy> yep
<balloons> I'm going to juggle our schedule now
<elfy> good luck
<balloons> but regardless need to get things setup for next week
<elfy> yea
<smartboyhw_> balloons: What will the cadence week include?
<balloons> smartboyhw_, everything, remember?
<smartboyhw_> balloons: Ah yeah:P
<balloons> I'm going to add all the default ubuntu apps.. then folks like elfy can put out stuff for xubuntu default as well, and so on
<smartboyhw_> phillw: So both alphas for you guys now?
<balloons> phillw, can add lubuntu
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam | Cadence Week 1 starts June 15th! | Cadence Week Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Cadence/Saucy
<SergioMeneses> lunch time... see ya
<balloons> enjoy SergioMeneses
<elopio> balloons: my test case https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix1188732-test_open_directory/+merge/169340
<balloons> elopio, cool.. everything worked out then?
<elopio> balloons: yes. On saucy I can inspect the tree
<elopio> and with your change on the emulator, now I can click the button.
<balloons> elopio, heh.. imagine that.
<balloons> so something is broken on raring.. did we get a bug filed for it, or could no-one else confirm on raring it was an issue?
<elopio> balloons: I think I'm the only one running raring :)
<elopio> I can fire up a vm and try to reproduce it there.
<balloons> yea.. I just don't want it to slide under the radar as a potential bug
<elfy> balloons: while I'm reminded, when I boot I get this " systemd-udevd[337]: NAME="autopilot-uinput" ignored, kernel device nodes can not be renamed; please fix it in /lib/udev/rules.d/61-autopilot-uinput.rules:2"
<elfy> not done anything about it other than put the kettle on when I reboot
<balloons> elfy, yes than that's a known issue
<balloons> let me find it.. won't hurt anything :-)
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1188824
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1188824 in Autopilot "/dev/autopilot-uinput and udev rules files does not exist" [High,Confirmed]
<elfy> balloons: ok - thanks :)
<balloons> hey Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> hello balloons
<Noskcaj> you have merges waiting
<balloons> I know it! I'm trying to get cadence week setup done
<Noskcaj> balloons, that could be difficult
<balloons> Noskcaj, what do you mean?
<Noskcaj> don't you have to update a heap of wiki pages too, or is it just send an email?
<Noskcaj> also, you have a new tester email
<balloons> Noskcaj, heap of wiki pages?
<balloons> ohh.. right, yea all those, heh.. under the new system we won't need a wiki page for each week
<Noskcaj> ok
<Skini151> Hi all
<Skini151> i have a question
<Skini151> The cadence week 1 will start tommorow and i need to know can i test iso images with "test drive" or need to install on real machine?
<samgabbay> hi guys i neeed to know if i would still  be able to test on lubuntu cause i have an oldlaptop
<Skini151> write some specs
<samgabbay> casue i wanna do iso and cadence weeek
<samgabbay> can i just show you the hp link with computer specs?
<balloons> Skini151, you can do cadence testing with just an iso if you wish
<balloons> it's easier if you have a full install that your using (it can even be a VM) but you can test in a live session
<samgabbay> like guys i love ubuntu trust me its like my lvoe
<samgabbay> but my unity is SLOWWWW
<samgabbay> here are my specs
<samgabbay> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&docname=c02618765
<balloons> samgabbay, you can test on any flavor you wish :-)
<samgabbay> YAY
<samgabbay> but tell me
<balloons> it's rare for a bug to only affect a flavor, but it does happen
<samgabbay> can i get like unity 2d
<samgabbay> cause lookk at my specs
<samgabbay> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&docname=c02618765
<balloons> 12.04 was the last unity 2d
<samgabbay> ik
<samgabbay> but can i have it on 13.04
<samgabbay> cause i wanna keep ubuntu
<balloons> sadly no
<samgabbay> but just cause i have a really old low spec poop pc
<samgabbay> and my school pc is with windows 7 and UBUNTU CERTIFIED
<samgabbay> but i wanna keep this bud running i just want it to go faster
<samgabbay> can you take a look?
<samgabbay> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&docname=c02618765
<samgabbay> balloons, ..
<Skini151> i install lubuntu on netbook with old processor with only 1.0 GHZ and 512 Ram with only 4 GB hard drive and it works good
<samgabbay> Skini151, but did you try testing and all?
<Skini151> you can do live session test
<samgabbay> how do i do that
<samgabbay> like what i mean is for cadence
<samgabbay> and the future
<balloons> samgabbay, Skini151 let me link you to the tutorial
<Skini151> ok
<samgabbay> sweeet
<samgabbay> :)
<samgabbay> thank you soo much guys
<Skini151> you the BOSS
<samgabbay> i cant wait FOR CADENCE
<samgabbay> seperatly il put ubuntu alongside
<samgabbay> on a vbox
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cadence/Walkthrough
<samgabbay> just like my xp
<samgabbay> so that i still have my best friend
<balloons> it explains how to do it with an installed version or a livecd
<samgabbay> <3 ubuntu <3
<samgabbay> wait
<samgabbay> any of you guys not running ubuntu like another distro?
<elfy> yes
<samgabbay> whhat are you running?
<Skini151> only UBUNTU
<samgabbay> lubuntu kubuntu ?
<elfy> xubuntu
<samgabbay> oh
<samgabbay> and is it tha same?
<samgabbay> than ubuntu
<elfy> nope
<samgabbay> oh
<samgabbay> 0.o
<elfy> uses xfce
<samgabbay> what does it do?
<elfy> ?
<Skini151> Another desktop environment
<Skini151> wait a sec
<samgabbay> huh
<samgabbay> rofl
<elfy> Skini151: not just that - uses some different apps
<Skini151> read this for more info
<Skini151> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment
<Skini151> by default yes
<samgabbay> is there software center?
<samgabbay> like guys
<samgabbay> look
<samgabbay> heres my issue
<Skini151> but you can insyall another apps if you want
<samgabbay> i love ubuntu but my pc is just old
<samgabbay> and i badly wanna keep it fast and all
<samgabbay> but first ati isint supported for mobility radeon:(
<samgabbay> and yea
<samgabbay> so i need you guys to tell me what i should use instead
<elfy> balloons: thanks for your help with those perms - have a good weekend - I'm off now
<samgabbay> any suggestions? (that will still let me test no matter :))
<Skini151> use every flavour
<Noskcaj> samgabbay, use xubuntu
<Noskcaj> or lubuntu
<samgabbay> whats faster?\
<Noskcaj> balloons, you have more serges
<samgabbay> xubuntu or lu
<Skini151> and choose one that suite you more
<Noskcaj> samgabbay, similar
<samgabbay> so there both the same?
<elfy> !enter | samgabbay
<ubot5> samgabbay: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<samgabbay> !bot what the f***
<ubot5> samgabbay: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Skini151> they use low memory than other
<elfy> samgabbay: xubuntu won't be doing cadence week 1
<Noskcaj> balloons, *merges
<samgabbay> Skini151, witch one do you recommend mostly for cadence and all
<samgabbay> elfy,  oh like if i have to test do i put it on a vm?
<balloons> yes lubuntu and xubuntu are both good choices to run if you need a low-memory machine
<Noskcaj> samgabbay, if you're running VMs in it, either.
<balloons> the only testing you can't do is on unity
<balloons> you can install and run all the other apps and test them just fine
<samgabbay> balloons, i ussually just do like iso testing
<samgabbay> mostly
<elfy> why are you fixating on cadence - testing needs to go on between now and release :)
<samgabbay> and ask ubuntu assistance
<samgabbay> cause i love CADENCE <3
<elfy> xubuntu always needs testers
<elfy> right - well I tend not to love things that I can't actually touch ;)
<elfy> anyway - night all
<Noskcaj> g'night elfy
<Skini151> Good night
<samgabbay> ROFL
<balloons> night!
<samgabbay> meh i just want a faster linux ubuntu distro
<Noskcaj> samgabbay, calm down, install xubuntu and then run tests in a VM
<samgabbay> nosk
<Noskcaj> mostly the calm down bit
<samgabbay> alright
<Noskcaj> :)
<samgabbay> im sorry
<samgabbay> loook i feeel in pure love with ubuntu i use it 24/7 i answer question i install it on other machines im literally adicted
<samgabbay> no joek
<Noskcaj> lol
<balloons> no worries, no worries.. :-)
<samgabbay> i just love it and im gonna cry if i leave ubuntu
<samgabbay> :(
<samgabbay> not cry but you see
<samgabbay> hurt feeelings rofl its my new windows
<Noskcaj> just try xubuntu
<Noskcaj> i have to go, my parents don't want me on the PC
<elfy> night Noskcaj
<Skini151> lol
<Skini151> G N!
<balloons> enjoy your weekend Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> balloons, will do, i'll have a big update for my case mod today, watch planet.ubuntu
<balloons> Noskcaj, excellent! I like your style on cases
<Noskcaj> :)
<Noskcaj> far too many people though that the sketchup was my final plan
<balloons> yea, that's ok.. when you finish it completely you'll have to get that post published round
<Skini151> what post?
<Skini151> give me link
<Noskcaj> Skini151, noskcaj10.wordpress.com
<Skini151> nice blog
<samgabbay> btw guys do i have to remove ubuntu or can i have just the xubuntu-desktop package installed
<Noskcaj> samgabbay, take your pick, you can also dual-boot them
<Skini151> ohh i understand
<Skini151> the case
<Skini151> cool
<balloons> samgabbay, just add xubuntu-desktop if your ok with having both
<balloons> you can then boot into etheir one
<Noskcaj> Skini151, thanks. i'll make a poll to choose what case i mod later today
<samgabbay> i wouldnt mind but will it be same speed??
<Skini151> it will be a cool thing if case change color
<Noskcaj> samgabbay, pretty much
<balloons> shouldn't have any real effect on performance
<Noskcaj> Skini151, i might use RGB LEDs
<samgabbay> balloons, alright sweet il get to it
<Skini151> Noskcaj, i can say just GOOD LUCK , if i can support you somehow just say
<elopio> balloons: I think I have something nice with the emulator
<elopio> let me upload it.
<balloons> elopio, ohh..
 * balloons waits!
<Noskcaj> Skini151, i wanted to get a crowdfunding thing, but being 14 made problems
<samgabbay> alright guys i got one last question would i be able to acess my ubuntu files on xubuntu
<elopio> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-filemanager-app/ubuntusdk_emulator/+merge/169542
<Skini151> Noskcaj, find a tutor
<Noskcaj> samgabbay, yes
<Noskcaj> Skini151, what do you mean?
<samgabbay> swwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
<elopio> balloons: let me know what do you think. And you can also hate it, don't worry :)
<Noskcaj> samgabbay, think of xubuntu as a re-skinned ubuntu
<samgabbay> SWEET omg
<samgabbay> :)
<samgabbay> cant wait
<Noskcaj> samgabbay, remember you can test whenever, not just candence
<samgabbay> ik
<samgabbay> i test iso
<samgabbay> dont worrry
<samgabbay> i do tuns
<samgabbay> :P
<samgabbay> and mostly answer on  askubuntu
<Noskcaj> !enter | samgabbay
<ubot5> samgabbay: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<samgabbay> !ubot u mind?
<samgabbay> :P
<Noskcaj> *facepalm*
<Noskcaj> !botsnack
<ubot5> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<samgabbay> !ubot5 OH HELL NO
<ubot5> samgabbay: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<balloons> it scrolls the conversation and makes it very hard to read.
<samgabbay> dont start with me bot -_-
<Noskcaj> samgabbay, stop arguing with the bot. also, you seem to be trying very hard to prove that age doesn't equal maturity (i'm younger than you)
 * Noskcaj needs food, will be back soon
<samgabbay> how old are ya? and im a fun person too man
<Skini151> samgabbay use ","  instead of "Enter"
<samgabbay> ,
 * Noskcaj facepalms again
<Noskcaj> samgabbay, 14
<samgabbay> ok?, im just a fun person  too man i joke around just chill :)
<samgabbay> Guys, im done installing the desktop packedge do i reboot|?
<Skini151> Noskcaj, you use test drive or install iso images on actual machine
<samgabbay> i guess its a yes alright guys be right back
<Skini151> ok
<Noskcaj> Skini151, you can
<Noskcaj> oops
<Skini151> :)
<Noskcaj> i read the question wrong. i don't have any real hardware i can test on, i use testdrive
<Noskcaj> i used to have a ibook as well, but it broke
<Skini151> Noskcaj,will be the results on VM  the same in real machine
<samgabbay> guys
<Noskcaj> Skini151, most of the time
<samgabbay> oops
<Noskcaj> samgabbay, yeah?
<samgabbay> Now, i keep getting crash issues
<Noskcaj> samgabbay, report lots of bugs, that's our job
<Skini151> yep
<samgabbay> like i just got xubuntu it says jockey-common 0.9.7-0ubuntu13
<samgabbay> and another one
<samgabbay> oh my goodness
<Skini151> jockey is tool that install aditional drivers
<samgabbay> Everytime i click cancel the pop up comes back
<samgabbay> it stopped
<Skini151>  you're testing now>?
<samgabbay> no installing xubuntu=done
<Skini151> read some forums if you have problems or try google, or askubuntu if you have some bugs
<samgabbay> dude i think i know why im getting crash, due to ubuntu packedges
<Skini151> ?
<samgabbay> yea cause i have java and all
<samgabbay> so its probably porting them
<Skini151> ok , i i'm off
<Skini151> G.night!
<samgabbay> baii
<samgabbay> same
<samgabbay> baiiii
<balloons> elopio, I kept waiting and waiting lol
<balloons> I see your message now above
<elopio> balloons: :)
<balloons> nice.. but you dropped a few functions
<balloons> ohh yes maindWindow looks better
<balloons> i would really like to cleanup __init__.py a bit more
<balloons> moving more of that out somehow
<elopio> balloons: I just wanted to show it to you, so I stripped all the things I can't test here.
<balloons> elopio, so yea overall I think it's an improvemtn
<balloons> you combined it up a bit nicer
<elopio> balloons: it's not yet usable, because of bug #1191164
<ubot5> bug 1191164 in Autopilot "Can't access the properties of a custom emulator" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1191164
<balloons> elopio, hmm..
<elopio> I found a workaround for my case, but not a real solution. So we'll have to wait for thomi or veebers or somebody that understands about this.
<balloons> right that makes sense.. I like the experimentation
<Noskcaj10> balloons, If you have time, can you approve a few of my manual tests
<balloons> people are going to be able to take this further than I can
<balloons> Noskcaj10, it will be tomorrow.. I'm finishing the cadence week 1 stuff
<balloons> then I'll merge your new stuff.. I discovered a problem with my syncing, so i'm holding off
<Noskcaj10> ok, hopefully howard will be back some time today. i found a problem with us helping testdrive tough
<elopio> and that's all the autopilot I can do for this week, I'll switch context now.
<elopio> see you next week qa community.
<Noskcaj10> good bye elopio
<balloons> enjoy your weekend elopio !
#ubuntu-quality 2013-06-15
<Noskcaj> Where is howard? he said he'd be back on the 14th
<smartboyhw> Hey Noskcaj:;P
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, you're finally back.
<Noskcaj> how are you?
<smartboyhw> Great
<Noskcaj> a month of exams?
<elfy> morning
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, are you going to get a membership certificate? http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/06/14/certificates-for-ubuntu-members/
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: I'm not sure my parents will want to receive a mail with that…
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, why not?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: I want an electronic copy rather actually:P
<Noskcaj> i'd rather paper, but anything is good. btw, look at https://noskcaj10.wordpress.com/2013/06/15/the-ubuntu-pc-case-mod-pt-2-pick-a-case/
<Noskcaj> how'd your exams go?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: I know. Why did those guys critizize you on OMG!Ubuntu.
<smartboyhw> ?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: OK.
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, good to hear. and i have no idea why.
<Noskcaj> In australia we don't really have exams, just a teacher's report on how well you did
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: damnit.
<Noskcaj> lol
<Noskcaj> also, our teachers try to give us a "C" no matter how well you do
<smartboyhw> lol
#ubuntu-quality 2013-06-16
<sak> Hello ubuntu hackers. At this time, I am finally readying my machine for our current cadence testing event. I mostly use vbox. Since my CPU does not the hypervisor extension, vbox performance degrades the testing. If all works well, I will be using a physical box for all future ubuntu testing.
<senan> Hello
<senan> how do I run autopilot tests ?
<senan> I've installed autopilot
<senan> branched current test cases bzr branch lp:ubuntu-autopilot-tests
<senan> but how to run that ?
#ubuntu-quality 2014-06-09
<elfy> balloons: well I would ask jibel why all the images are still bright red - but not about
 * elfy wonders who'd be next in line to ask - or just ask in -release?
<balloons> elfy, hmm
<elfy> bit of a problem :)
<elfy> balloons: on the positive side - I've got at least one person involved in testcases for ubuntustudio \0/
<elfy> not that they'd be able to install a recent one to check it with though lol
<balloons> elfy, all the images have been on the fritz
<elfy> yea - any idea what's actually up with them?
<elfy> last thing I had was cjwatson saying he'd no idea if the images work with syslinux 6
<balloons> well, I can't quite remember really
<balloons> kernel issue, then some other things
<elfy> :)
<balloons> brendand_, have a date/time in mind for your session?
<balloons> I realized they didn't autoschedule!
<balloons> time to do it now
<brendand_> balloons, thursday is best
<brendand_> balloons, if i need to do it earlier just let me know
<balloons> brendand_, thursday's fine.. time?
<balloons> 1400?
<brendand_> sur
<balloons> done
<brendand_> sure
<elopio> good morning team!
<elfy> hi elopio
<balloons> good morning elopio! happy monday to you!
<knome> balloons, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnHqoWe4W74&t=00m25
 * balloons watches
<balloons> I'm not sure I've seen that movie.. heh
<balloons> funny clip
<elopio> brendand_: on the ci dashboard, there's a combobox to categorize the errors.
<elopio> I'll start using it to see if it's too paingful to categorize all of them.
<brendand_> elopio, yeah i think we should
#ubuntu-quality 2014-06-10
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> jibel: I'm also pondering to drop the "quote-shstring" testbed command again; that's not dependent on the testbed implementation, is it? that could just be a simple helper function in adt-run itself, no?
<jibel> pitti, with execute_raw instead of direct calls to subprocess in adt-run quote-shstring can go away
<pitti> jibel: I'm currently working on cleaning up all this; this gets a whole lot simpler, but it's not just a 5 min small cleanup :)
<jibel> pitti, after this clean up you can bump the version to 3.0 ;)
<pitti>  35 files changed, 161 insertions(+), 2228 deletions(-)
<pitti> jibel: ^ simplification since last Friday :)
<pitti> jibel: I pushed the "remove shstring" bits
<pitti> jibel: I pushed some more cleanups; I'm now happy enough with the "run command in testbed" parts
<pitti> jibel: please let me know if anything is unclear now, or too complicated for the ssh runner
<jibel> pitti, thanks. I'll try it.
<bitbandit> hi is anyone clued up about gnome-search-tool ?
<bitbandit> I can install it with apt-get, but I can't find it in software centre
<elopio> brendand: I need a review here, please:
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-filemanager-app/clean_places_tests/+merge/222583
<brendand> elopio, looking at it
<elopio> brendand: there are two daily landing meetings
<elopio> one on US time, and one on EUR time.
<elopio> so maybe you can attend one and I attend the other.
<brendand> elopio, oh sure
<elopio> brendand: it might be too much to attend the daily meetings. It might be better to spend that time making tests prettier, so lets see how it goes.
<balloons> elopio, brendand I've attended them on and off for a bit. Usually to give feedback. It's productive when you have things going on in the images, but if your tests are stable, there shouldn't be a reason for you to attend eh? :-)
<elopio> balloons: the needs fixing comment on the filemanager branch comes from running it on the phone?
<balloons> elopio, I ran it on the latest image on flo.. I'm giving some time to debugging the whitescreen issue a bit more today.. going to fix all the null errors, etc
<balloons> elopio, I ran it a couple times.. the second time I got the whitescreen issue again :-)
<balloons> time to run the debug branch
<balloons> elopio, I hope I ran everything correctly.. it is odd ; I would expect to see that type of error on the desktop too
<elopio> balloons:  are you running them with phablet-test-run?
<balloons> elopio, yes
<elopio> balloons: there was one bug, that I fixed. But it's not the one you are hitting. I think your problem is the same that we had with address book
<elopio> phablet-test-run going crazy and selecting an old version.
<balloons> elopio, yes, totally possible
<balloons> elopio, hmm.. interesting I'm not see my new debug messages on this run either
<balloons> however I do see the tests loaded the new qml, so that is consistent
<balloons> same with your runs..
<balloons> elopio, quick retest ;-)
<balloons> I think you should be good
<elopio> balloons: sorry, you lost me.
<elopio> retest of what? good with what? :)
<balloons> elopio, lol.. sorry. I'm re-running your branch on my device and I think it should be fine now. I'll approve once it's finished
<balloons> I mean, nothing new is being introduce :-)
<elopio> balloons: oh, thanks.
<balloons> just need to understand why qdebug isn't printing some lines
<balloons> elopio, accepted
<elopio> balloons: if I continue splitting the filemanager, will it cause conflicts with what you are doing?
<balloons> elopio, I'm playing with the qml atm, so no, no worries
<balloons> actually heh, the compiled modules but :-)
<elopio> balloons: ok. On image #76 the ones that failed are related to context menu, so I'm going to split those out.
<elopio> however, what seems to be happening is that it breaks randomly.
<balloons> elopio, yes missing buttons, etc.. But be careful here. What I noticed playing with it originally (the missing popups) was that the app crashed. I suspect that may be happening with the context menu too.. but perhaps not
<balloons> the weird thing is you can still introspect after it whitescreens.. you just don't get any values as the objects are gone
<elopio> balloons: I don't see any crash files on the test artifacts.
<balloons> elopio, right.. it doesn't generate any
<balloons> the app just whites out, but appears to still be resident and running
<balloons> as I said, you can still introspect it, but of course you won't get what you want
<balloons> elopio, I've done the same just running the app manually.. the whitescreening is not a test issue
<elopio> balloons: right. It seems a deeper issue.
<elopio> I also see many of these:
<elopio> void DirModel::setPath(const QString&) DirModel(0xca4fc8) path or url may not exist or cannot be read: "~"
<elopio> do you know what that means?
<balloons> elopio, yea, I'm playing with that atm.. Victor has a patch for the other null pathbar issue
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-null-error-1316677/+merge/222698
<balloons> I pushed it since he never did
<elopio> great.
#ubuntu-quality 2014-06-11
<pitti> fginther: hey Francis, how are you?
<pitti> fginther: so on the phone I dpkg-deb -x'ed ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot and set PYTHONPATH accordingly, to run autopilot tests
<fginther> pitti, I think I'm well.
<pitti> PYTHONPATH=ubuntu-calculator-app/tests/autopilot/:ap/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/ autopilot3 run -v ubuntu_calculator_app
<pitti> but I get tons of errors like "Introspect error on :1.269:/com/canonical/Autopilot/Introspection: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: An AppArmor policy prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient, 0 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.271" (uid=32011 pid=4685 comm="/usr/bin/python3 /usr/bin/autopilot3 run -v ubuntu")
<pitti> interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Introspectable" member="Introspect" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination=":1.269" (uid=32011 pid=4637 comm="/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmlscene ubuntu-ca")"
<pitti> fginther: i. e. some apparmor limitation; do you happen to know anything about that?
<balloons> pitti, you need to add the click.rules for autopilot
<pitti> hey balloons
<balloons> hey pitti :-)
<balloons> aa-clickhook -f --include=/usr/share/autopilot-touch/apparmor/click.rules
<pitti> balloons: how do I do that?
<balloons> there is a script that does the same thing; phablet-config autopilot --dbus-probe enable
<balloons> should only need to include those once per device
<fginther> balloons, thanks for that. I was trying to find where that 'dbug-probe' was done
<pitti> balloons: aah, thanks
<balloons> pitti, timing is excellent as I was wondering how things where going with autopkg
<pitti> balloons: so today I learned about the intricacies of ubuntu-app-launch, how to run apps and tests on the phone from the command line, and how to use the emulator
<pitti> balloons: so indeed nearly *everything* is highly ubuntu specific about that :)
<balloons> mmm.. yes that's true
<pitti> so generic .click support would require some work in adt-run, but I wondered if that would actually make sense
<pitti> as we mostly (only?) have graphical apps with autopilot so far
<pitti> but well, so far I still have rather lots of trouble actually running our AP tests on the device (or the emulator)
<pitti> it's effing slow and buggy, I suppose I'm still missing some bits
<pitti> balloons: so, I'm still in the "learning" phase, I'm afraid
<pitti> _usr_share_android_emulator_out_host_linux-x86_bin_emulator-x86.1000.crash
<pitti> and I suppose crashing the emulator doesn't help much either :)
<balloons> pitti, still having trouble running tests eh?
<balloons> I've not messed all that much with the emulator.. I've only played with it; not tried to do serious runs with it. I did that a little with the armhf one, but not the x86 one
<pitti> the armhf one still didn't boot after 15 mins, so I retried with the x86 one
<pitti> that boots, and got into running the tests (although they hang a lot), and then it crashed the emulator
<balloons> pitti, yea.. it takes a while.. no reason to use it now that we have x86
 * pitti tries again on mako with the above apparmor click thing
<pitti> balloons: is that a per-boot thing, or will the effect stay around?
<balloons> pitti, should just need to do it once. Unless you reflash, shouldn't need to re-apply it
<balloons> or unless you change the rules ;-)
<pitti> ah, thanks
<balloons> might be useful to try and sync up again.. UOS has me multitasking today and tomorrow still
<pitti> balloons: ok, better; 33 tests, 8 failures, 25 successes
<pitti> testtools.matchers._impl.MismatchError: After 10.0 seconds test failed: '1.000000001' != '1,000000001'
<pitti> locales, people, locales!
<balloons> pitti, so you are running what tests and on your device right?
<pitti> balloons: right, calculator's
<balloons> ohh calculator tests :-)
<balloons> nice.. yea, that's a locale bug.. file it against calc if you would.. we should fix that
<pitti> balloons: right, so starting from a virgin device I copied the source tree, downloaded and unpacked the deb of ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot, and ran the tests from the source tree against the installed click
<pitti> balloons: I think that's pretty much the scenario that we want
<balloons> pitti, sounds sane enough
<balloons> you would push depends too, but we're staying simple for now
<balloons> well the toolkit indeed is a depends :-)
<pitti> right
<alesage> balloons, in your experience are there test plans which require the tester to grep files, etc.?
<balloons> alesage, mm.. the only example I can think of was verifying configs / status of things after installation
<elfy> there are in manual tests
<elfy> at least one that I can think of offhand
<alesage> elfy, what's that example? also thx balloons
<elfy> upgrade tests "grep Prompt= /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades"
<alesage> elfy thanks for that
<elfy> welcome :)
<elfy> keeper of manual testcases apparently lol
<alesage> elfy, now I know who to ask ;)
<elfy> forestpiskie is the best one :D
<balloons> elfy, ;p
<elfy> bit unfair perhaps - not many will know who forestpiskie is :D
<elfy> at least not without years old knowledge or a whois
<phillw> balloons: is / are there any good sessions for QA from today?
<elopio> ping balloons: are you still here? re: temporary home.
#ubuntu-quality 2014-06-12
<balloons> phillw, see my mailing list post
<balloons> elopio, I'm here atm.. likely you aren't :-)
<elopio> balloons: I am.
<elopio> I'm wondering about the filemanager case. If I patch the home with a directory in /home/phablet, the app can't be launched. But if I patch it with a dir in /tmp, it works.
<elopio> so, why do we have to create all that complex dirs hierarchy instead of using /tmp ?
<balloons> elopio, fm is unconfined.. it's not a good case
<elopio> balloons: hum
<phillw> balloons: I'll go dig it up... I've had the most amazing thing happen....
<phillw>  Hi, Thanks! I want to learn a little more about this flavor of ubuntu! I am a teacher in a school that has many obsolete computers. I would like to use it there.
<phillw> A teacher in Mexico. Our pre official 10.10 was the last time I was asked about using lubuntu on low spec kit.
<balloons> phillw, that's an awesome story
<balloons> I'm so happy you did the session, and really glad to hear the story!
<phillw> And that, balloons, is why I stick with lubuntu. My local youth team have a chance to have a computer lab with two old computers.
<balloons> elopio, so yea since fm is unconfined none of the apparmor stuff is needed; it can do whatever and apparmor won't complain
<phillw> That man, will get what ever I can do for his school.
<elopio> balloons: well, it crashes if we use a temp home inside the real home.
<balloons> elopio, I seem to remember that as well.. not sure why
<balloons> but yea, I left the apparmor stuff on the table.. it works atm for calendar.. it's in production even
<balloons> music has been a complex pain. Filemanager should convert over painlessly I hope. Still it's pretty crazy for what we want to do
<balloons> elopio, I'm off to walk the puppy. We can chat more about it, but suffice to say for now the calendar can serve as an example of what will work with apparmor
<elopio> balloons: yes, don't worry. I was just wondering about the filemanager case. Your explanation was good, thanks.
<balloons> I'm all for simplifying it, but Jamie explained how locked down the apps are, while still expecting a certain layout etc
<balloons> the expected layout is what we are forced to reproduce since we are changing /home for them
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> pitti, with latest autpkgtest there are again quoting issue with ssh because ssh executes the command with sh -c, it'll be the same with adb. But if I systematically quote the scripts it breaks the other drivers.
<pitti> jibel: what does your auxverb look like now?
<pitti> I suppose something like
<pitti> #!/bin/sh -e
<pitti> exec ssh ... "$@" ?
<pitti> or does that need double quoting?
<jibel> pitti, yes something like that but I probably did something wrong, rechecking.
<pitti> jibel: ah, this would indeed need double quoting then
<jibel> pitti, did you change something in the debug output of VirtSubproc, nothing is display with debug mode enabled
<jibel> ?
<jibel> for example: sudo ./run-from-checkout -dd libpng --- lxc -d adt-amd64
<jibel> should display lines like <VirtSubproc> ...
<pitti> jibel: I just committed some refactoring for debugging, yes (~ 10 mins ago)
<pitti> so if you rebased in the past 10 mins, then yes
<pitti> jibel: it's a prerequisite for refactoring the debian/test/control parsing; I need to put that into a separate class so that we can also get a parser for click metadata
<pitti> jibel: it now displays the program name first, i. e. "adt-run:" (as it always used to), or "adt-virt-lxc: DBG:"
<jibel> okay, I don't have the latest version, I'll update it
<pitti> jibel: ah, if you don't, it should also show debug info of course
<pitti> jibel: it would only affect your new ssh runner if that uses VirtSubproc.debug()
<jibel> it didn't
<pitti> don't worry about that for now, too many variables at once I suppose :)
<jibel> pitti, so exec ssh -p 22 root@10.0.3.125 -- $(printf '%q ' "$@")
<jibel> did the trick
<pitti> jibel: ah, nice!
<jibel> I still have an error: "sh: 3: cd: can't cd to ."  when it executes the script that fetches the source, searching why . is not accessible
<jibel> ah, it's because 'cd' is executed via su and ubuntu doesn't have access to /root
<pitti> jibel: whoops, that sounds like something which should be fixed in adt-run proper?
<jibel> pitti, not sure, it's happening only with ssh
<pitti> jibel: ah, that's because ssh defaults to cd $HOME, while lxc-attach and friends don't; but schroot ought to have the same problem, hmm
<pitti> su ought to change it though
<jibel> pitti, su -l fixes it
<jibel> testbed command ['sh', '-ec', 'su -l -s /bin/sh ubuntu -c \'exec  ...
<jibel> and can probably remove -s /bin/sh too unless there is a reason to force the shell
<pitti> jibel: probably, yes; that runner shouldn't run as "nobody" or similar disabled accounts
<balloons> brendand, time to setup your session :)
<balloons> brendand, have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Sessions. you can do it all yourself
<elopio> ping ubuntu-qa: somebody available for a review?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-calculator-app/swipe_to_delete/+merge/223001
<veebers> elopio: is self.waitingConfirmationForRemoval.wait_for(True) doing the same as screen.confirm_removal() ?
<elopio> veebers: no. The first one waits for the confirmation to appear.
<elopio> the  second one clicks it.
<veebers> ah ok, makes sense
<elopio> veebers: well, it could be clearer. But that comes from the QML code.
<veebers> ack
<veebers> elopio: where do the numbers on diff line 75-77 come from / are calculated?
<veebers> hmm nvm
<elopio> veebers: trial and error. The labels section takes less than 1/3 of the screen.
<elopio> and you have to swipe for at least half of the width.
<elopio> so 1/3 to 1/3 + 1/2
<veebers> elopio: trial and error foe those numbers or for working out how much of a swipe to make?
<elopio> veebers: for both. I just found that the default which is: swipe from almost the left side to almost the right side doesn't work for the calculator.
<elopio> so I moved a little to the left, and a little to the right until I understood how it works.
<veebers> elopio: would that indicate an issue with the calc app? i.e. if a user is used to swiping in one way then tries it with calc and it doesn't work?
<elopio> veebers: yes, probably. It was really hard for me to do it.
<elopio> now that I understand it, it makes sense. But you are right.
<elopio> I'll report a bug to UX.
<elopio> I suppose it's possible to identify if it's a drag instead of a tap.
<veebers> elopio: cool, other than that the code looks good to me, I'm not setup to run and test the code right now though sorry :-\ But I can give my LGTM if you like
<elopio> veebers: yes, that's fine. Thanks for your review.
<elopio> I'll wait for jenkins to confirm before approving it.
<veebers> elopio: although, if you're filing a bug to UX you should link it in a comment for the "_drag_pointing_device_to_delete" method
<robotfuel> elopio: I marked it as lgtm
<elopio> veebers: I'll do that.
<veebers> elopio: awesome :-)
<veebers> hey robotfuel how goes things?
<elopio> thanks robotfuel.
<robotfuel> hi veebers, better than yesterday.
<veebers> robotfuel: that's good to hear. Hopefully you feel 100% again real soon
#ubuntu-quality 2014-06-13
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> pitti, IIRC if autopkgtest runs in jenkins I must force tty allocation in ssh, we had problems in the past with test never returning, right?
<pitti> jibel: right; in run-adt-test we sprinkled lots of -tt for that reason :)
<pitti> and that seems to have worked well enough
<jibel> hm, it I pass -tt there is a message 'Connection closed' that breaks the protocol
<jibel> and if I pass -q this command '/tmp/adt-virt-ssh.ex6dc0pf/runcmd sh -ec cat >/tmp/adt-run.INajPs/adt-satdep.deb' never returns
<pitti> jibel: uh, runcmd? is that with the qemu testbed?
<pitti> jibel: ah no, I suppose runcmd is your printf %q wrapper
<jibel> pitti, no with ssh
<jibel> pitti, yes
<jibel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7638095/ this is what is contains
<jibel> the command line is built dynamically from adt-virt-ssh
<pitti> ah, I see: "ssh piware.de whoami" doesn't have any extra stuff, but "ssh -tt piware.de whoami" shows this "connection to piware.de closed" spam
<pitti> but -qtt seems to work, so I guess that's what it should use
<jibel> pitti, that's what I use but then runcmd never returns
<pitti> $ echo hello | ssh piware.de -qtt -- 'sh -ec cat > /tmp/world.txt'
<pitti> jibel: indeed, that hangs
<pitti> /tmp/world.txt is fine on the server, but it doesn't seem to recognize the EOF
<pitti> jibel: it works with -t, but I think that's then a no-op with piping to stdin?
<pitti> jibel: did you get any hangs/failures without -tt so far?
<pitti> $ echo hello | ssh piware.de -qtt -- 'sh -ec cat > /tmp/world.txt; echo done' 2>&1|cat
<pitti> hello
<pitti> that is wrong, I shouldn't get "hello" on local stdout
<jibel> pitti, but only 1 -t makes adt-run cry: adt-run [11:50:36]: ERROR: erroneous package: got 75 lines of results from extract where 4 expected
<pitti> (I redirected everything to completely detach it from my local tty)
<jibel> pitti, without -tt it works fine
<pitti> jibel: that sounds like a quoting issue somewhere
<pitti> or again corruption of stdout
<pitti> jibel: didn't the hangs without -tt also happen locally? I'm fairly sure I saw that here, too
<jibel> pitti, I didn't see any hang without -tt
<pitti> jibel: you mean with run-adt-test or adt-virt-ssh?
<jibel> pitti, yes
<pitti> jibel: I hope we can just generally live without it
<pitti> jibel: yes to which of the two? :-)
<pitti> jibel: I have a gut feeling that for some cases/tests we'll need it, perhaps we need to differentiate between the "interactive/run test" and "noninteractive/pipe stdin" cases
<jibel> pitti, both. with adt-run-test I only had the problem in the lab when it's been deployed in jenkins
<pitti> jibel: you can probably test that by running the whole thing in "nohup"? (i. e. not having a local terminal)
<pitti> jibel: btw, I pushed a lot of changed code to autopkgtest since yesterday; python 3 now, factorized/cleaned up/testcased the debian/test/control parsing support, and others
<pitti> so it's now relatively easy to add a new parser for click manifests to produce Tests objects
<jibel> pitti, great, thanks. I'll pull the changes. I'm still on the ssh runner, writing a setup script to configure a fresh lxc container
<pitti> jibel: yeah, it shouldn't be affected, other than using adtlog.{debug,info,warning,error}() now
<pitti> jibel: ah, for testing this could just clone/ephemeral an existing adt-$release container?
#ubuntu-quality 2014-06-14
<elfy> DanChapman: while auto testing is a wonderful tool and jenkins shows that ubuntu and xubuntu are all good, I assume that the non_english default tests - test that you can start in a language other than english
<elfy> doing it manually - these types of install are currently impossible - no way to change language
#ubuntu-quality 2014-06-15
<DanChapman> elfy, hey so are you saying the language list view isn't visible in the current daily images? Looking at the autopilot log for todays non english default it says it found a list of visible languages and selected Slovenian fine, (from the log "10:18:16.858 DEBUG gtkcontainers:93 - Install language successfully selected! :-)" the test should be failing if it's not visible and is not selected after the mouse  click, to save me downloading the
<DanChapman> latest images, could you explain what is actually happening so I can see why the test isn't failing
<elfy> DanChapman: get an image - boot it - you'll see what's up pretty quickly, bug 1325632
<ubot5> bug 1325632 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installer fails to start" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1325632
<elfy> I see you don't want to get one - I'll grab some screenshots
<elfy> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-150614-123453.php
<elfy> that's how ubuntu boots - no way to pick language - then you don't get the try or install choice - boots straight to desktop - it DOES install now though
<DanChapman> elfy just run the test_nonenglish_default on xubuntu daily and it's fine https://www.dropbox.com/s/0imat0c1824gbn2/xubuntu_ubiquity2014-06-1512%3A48%3A01.png
<DanChapman> the tests bypass ubiquity-dm and loads straight to live desktop and from there it launches ubiquity, there is no way to test the try/install page :-( but from the live desktop it had no problems launching it and everything was visible and functioning fine
<elfy> DanChapman: right - what the issue is, isn't that you can change the install languge - if the test is testing that - then that's ok
<elfy> what you can't do is change language at the beginning
<DanChapman> elfy ahh on the try/install page?
<elfy> no
 * DanChapman is confused now
<DanChapman> :-D
<elfy> RIGHT at the beginning - at the bit where the human/kbd thing is:)
<elfy> if the test is testing later then that's fine :)
<elfy> sigh
<elfy> trying to get a pic lol
<DanChapman> now i got ya. :-p
<elfy> aah cool :)
<elfy> I was just concerned that the autotest was testing something  and being happy but real life is showing something else :)
<DanChapman> yes i see your concern on that one. The test runner when setting up the tests basically skips everything booting into a live session. Well at least you know ubiquity in a live session is all good, just everything before it seems not :-(
<elfy> thanks DanChapman :)
<Gerry_> hi I am looking for advice about joining the quality team
<xnox> DanChapman: yes, there is currently a bug with all installers. After switch to syslinux 6, they no longer seem to pass correct boot time options and thus do not boot into "maybe-ubiquity mode" (aka try or install ubiquity) and instead do the default option of simply booting into the live session.
#ubuntu-quality 2015-06-08
<rvr> davmor2: ping
<davmor2> pong
<davmor2> rvr: lunch is called back in 30
<rvr> davmor2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing/lxc-android-config
<rvr> davmor2: adb reboot recovery after flash does not allow "adb shell mount /system"
<rvr> davmor2: Is there a way to install the recovery.img without wiping the current image?
<rvr> I think you told me how, but my memory is volatile
<davmor2> rvr:  enter fastboot mode on the phone and then do fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
<rvr> davmor2: Aha, thanks
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, howzit ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I am having some issues with docviewer app and autopilot, have you got time or should I send you an e-mail ?
<balloons> shoot
<Letozaf_> balloons, ooops sorry had to reboot
<Letozaf_> balloons, did I lose something ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, the last thing I read was "shoot" :-P
<balloons> Letozaf_, :p.. Go ahead, what's up with docviewer?
<Letozaf_> balloons, on 15.10 when I launch docviewer, it is slow to start, it takes about 20 sec. (got a video of the problem: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10083981/test.ogv and a log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11655577/)
 * balloons wtches
<Letozaf_> balloons, instead with 15.04 got this problem (log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11655580/)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have e-mailed Stefano about this but he says it's better I speak with you :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, wow, that's taking a long time
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes... sorry the first log is wrong one, let me paste a new link...
<Letozaf_> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11655627/
<balloons> Letozaf_, kk
<balloons> sorry, got hung on a call
<balloons> Letozaf_, so X11: DisplayConnectionError(':0', b'Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key') issue is with not copying the .Xsession file
<Letozaf_> balloons, that error is on 15.04 but the 15.10 issue is just slow down with an introspect error at the beginning
<Letozaf_> balloons, 22:03:13.218 ERROR proxies:410 - Introspect error on :1.130:/com/canonical/Autopilot/Introspection: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<Letozaf_> 22:03:13.218 DEBUG proxies:413 - Executing introspect queue due to error
<Letozaf_> 22:04:04.466 ERROR proxies:410 - Introspect error on :1.130:/com/canonical/Autopilot/Introspection: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<Letozaf_> 22:04:04.466 DEBUG proxies:413 - Executing introspect queue due to error
<balloons> Letozaf_, so is there a branch you have I can try out to replicate? or is this trunk?
 * balloons tries trunk
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have a branch...
<Letozaf_> https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-docviewer-app/remove-single-file/+merge/261143
<balloons> awesome, trying
<balloons> Letozaf_, launches in normal time for m
<balloons> are you on wily?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<Letozaf_> balloons, and you ?
<balloons> same
<Letozaf_> balloons, :O
<Letozaf_> Letozaf_, shoot what have I got wrong :-P
<balloons> Letozaf_, well the tests all fail
<balloons> autopilot.exceptions.StateNotFoundError: Object not found with name 'MainView'.
<balloons> So heh, it may not be better
<balloons> I should upgrade this box too
<balloons> how are you building the app?
<Letozaf_> balloons, with Qtcreator
<balloons> I'm not, probaly the issue
<balloons> let me switch
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, I pushed some changes I had made...
<balloons> rebuildin
<balloons> woot, running
<Letozaf_> balloons, :(
<Letozaf_> balloons, so it's my PC
<balloons> ubuntu_docviewer_app.tests.test_docviewer.TestMainWindow.test_go_to_page_pdf_file works and runs in 4.6 seconds for me
<Letozaf_> balloons, meh!
<balloons> but it works! :-)
<balloons> it's curios why you are seeing a difference
<Letozaf_> balloons, I must have something broken, but have no idea what it could be, maybe I could just re-install Wily it would be quicker
<Letozaf_> balloons, than trying to find out what is broken
<Letozaf_> balloons, I think I will go for the re-install, I have my home in a separate partition so I will not lose anything, I will just have to install everything all over again :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, wow.. crazy
<balloons> I suppose if we just want it to work.. is there a reason you can think of that something would be off in your installation?
<Letozaf_> balloons, well also Stefano does not have my problem
<Letozaf_> balloons, but with all the messing around I do I probably have messed too much, I suppose :P
<balloons> Letozaf_, I just want to make sure we're not sweeping over a real issue is all
<balloons> but yea, looks like the test works fine.
<Letozaf_> balloons, it's not a problem to re-install, and if I still have the problem afterwards ... well it means it has to be something else on my PC
<Letozaf_> :P
<balloons> Letozaf_, it'll probably work fine
<balloons> good luck!
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, going to bed now, buona notte :)
<balloons> ciao1
<Letozaf_> balloons, ciao
#ubuntu-quality 2015-06-09
<balloons> wxl, ping
<knome> balloons, did you get my PM the other day?
<balloons> knome, no i didn't
<wxl> balloons: whattup?
<balloons> hey wxl just wanted to make sure you saw the response from CI about ubiquity testing
<balloons> and I wanted to let you know that we're pursing a way for us a community to self-host and run the tests as Evan suggested
<wxl> balloons: haven't had a chance to really read many of my emails, but i saw it came in and there's some sort of explanation ;)
<wxl> but thanks for the synopsis. sounds good :)
<dkessel> balloons: sounds good! Xubuntu needs this too. But I think you guys already know this ;)
<knome> yap.
<balloons> dkessel, indeed
<knome> is there any flavor that *doesn't* need it?
<Letozaf_> balloons, hey
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi, I found what the issue is with docviewer app, it's slow when I stat Ubuntu with systemd if I start it with Upstart the tests run fine
<balloons> wow, now that IS interesting
<Letozaf_> balloons, were you using Wily with Upstart?
<Letozaf_> :)
<balloons> I'm using the default; which still uses upstart for user sessions I think
<balloons> I believe that will change his cycle
<balloons> but veebers should be around soon, I'll say he'd love to hear about it, lol
<Letozaf_> lol
<balloons> glad you found the actual root cause
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah I had just downloaded the ISO and before installing Ubuntu I gave Upstart a try :D
#ubuntu-quality 2015-06-10
<dkessel> what shall we do for ubuntu's quality, what shall we do for ubuntu's quality…
<dkessel> fellow testdrive hackers, i would like to get the fix for bug 1328800 reviewed if you find any time to do this, please.
<ubot5> bug 1328800 in TestDrive "Missing Ubuntu-Desktop-Next in the distro list" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1328800
<balloons> hey dkessel
<dkessel> hey balloons :)
<ianorlyn> also is there a reason the kvm backend defaults to cirrus graphics?
<knome> everybody happy with the wily testing being open in the package tracker now?
<ianorlyn> knome yes
<knome> good
<dkessel> knome: do you have the admin powers to fix this here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1434553
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1434553 in Ubuntu QA Website "Ubuntu Mate download pages lack md5sum and zsync links" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<knome> let's see
<knome> well the bug could be better
<knome> but i'll see
<dkessel> yay
<knome> dkessel, can you confirm it's working now?
<dkessel> knome: perfect :) guess you can close that one
<knome> i will then
<knome> done
<knome> anything else while i'm around?
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<dkessel> knome: let me check the list of bugs :)
<knome> sure
<dkessel> buena sera (?) Letozaf_
<balloons> dkessel, I asked the testdrive devs to have a look, but it will be next week before they can
<balloons> I've got no authority on that project so :-)
<Letozaf_> dkessel, buona sera :) howzit?
<dkessel> knome: there's bug 1418488 - but it don't know from where the mini.iso files are linked. the information is missing. also, i don't know the correct link to mini.iso
<ubot5> bug 1418488 in Ubuntu QA Website "the links to the mini.iso do not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1418488
<dkessel> buona. okay, i'll try to remember that. Well, Letozaf_ - I am looking around for something useful to do after my first working day after my holiday. Which autopilot test are you hacking on? ;)
<Letozaf_> dkessel, on docviewer app
<Letozaf_> dkessel, I am having an issue if you want to help me find out what the problem could be
<knome> dkessel, where are they visible in the first place?
<knome> dkessel, netboot?
<knome> dkessel, or are they visible somewhere else as well?
<dkessel> knome: i don't remember. i have seen it somewhere. but also, I have not reported that bug :)
<knome> for the netbook, they seem to be fine
<dkessel> okay. i can ask the reporter where they have seen the bad link
<knome> i just did that in LP
<knome> if you have an IRC contact with them, just point them to the bug
<dkessel> ok. no i haven't
<knome> right... apparently the netboot tests for trusty daily
<knome> i don't think that is something i/we can fix
<knome> the version in tracker is ...318.19
<knome> but that version doesn't exist
<dkessel> Letozaf_: let's see if i can get the app to run from your branch. as a first step
<knome> or it is elsewhere announced as 318
<Letozaf_> dkessel, https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-docviewer-app/remove-single-file/+merge/261143
<dkessel> ls
<dkessel> meh
<dkessel> Letozaf_: I guess I am doing something wrong while building it. I created a "build" dir, then did "cmake .." in there, then ran "click build build/". That gave me a .click file
<dkessel> trying to install it gives me a signature verification errors
<dkessel> man click
<Letozaf_> dkessel, I am using Qtcreator to build
<dkessel> oh. well maybe i should, too :p
<Letozaf_> dkessel, and then I run the test on my desktop
<dkessel> Letozaf_: ok, got the app running. how can a user delete a file using the app? what do i have to do?
<dkessel> ah, long press, then click delete
<Letozaf_> dkessel, :) yes
<knome> dkessel, you'll want to check my comment #2 for the bug 1418488
<ubot5> bug 1418488 in Ubuntu QA Website "the links to the mini.iso do not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1418488
<dkessel> knome: ok, i read. it i don't know either. maybe bdmurray has an idea *ping*.
<knome> yeah, it's not a technical problem in the first place
<bdmurray> dkessel: what?
<Letozaf_> dkessel, going to bed, I am quite tired tonight, be back tomorrow ok ?
<dkessel> bdmurray: we are wondering about the broken link reported on the qa tracker. bug 1418488. knome just updated the bug with a comment of what he found
<ubot5> bug 1418488 in Ubuntu QA Website "the links to the mini.iso do not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1418488
<dkessel> Letozaf_: good night
<Letozaf_> dkessel, good night
<bdmurray> dkessel: I don't have any immediate ideas
<knome> bdmurray, who drives the netboot testing?
 * ianorlyn does not know
<knome> well that's helpful, thanks :P
<dkessel> bb
#ubuntu-quality 2015-06-11
<balloons> brendand, I was working with elopio on documenting the unity8 autopilot test helpers -- do you know what the status of getting those in the package are?
<balloons> I assume this falls under your team's realm now :-)
<brendand> balloons, you'll have to catch me up
<elopio> balloons: brendand: this has not landed yet: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/unity8/fix1306340-deprecate_emulators
<balloons> elopio, do you plan to hand that off?
<elopio> balloons: I thought it was approved on the 28 when I requested the review and it had all the autopilot tests passing.
<elopio> right now, yes, that needs some love to be merged with trunk again.
<elopio> brendand, rhuddie: can one of you take care of that? ^
<brendand> elopio, i put my approval now, but i'll have to find out what's up with the tests again
<rhuddie> elopio, brendand, we can add a task to follow up with this one
<brendand> rhuddie, i added one
<balloons> thanks guys!
<balloons> just let me know when it lands, so we can import it!
<elopio> brendand: rhuddie: take into account that with the namespace change, your system tests might have to be updated.
<elopio> I tried to keep an alias from the old namespace everywhere, but...
<dkessel> good evening
<svij> balloons: hey
<balloons> svij, hello
<svij> balloons: thx for your answer to my mail. :) Anyway I still don't know which task of your looong list (http://people.canonical.com/~nskaggs/core-apps-test-sponsoring.html) shouldn't be too hard for the beginning ;)
<balloons> svij, yes, and I think that might be a popey question. In the interim, I would get everything on your end setup and make sure you can make changes to a test and run them
<svij> yes, that should work
<balloons> pick a project and let's run it. Something like the calendar or calculator is good because it doesn't require compilation.. it's pure qml
<svij> so, everthing *should* be set up correctly, if I didn't miss anything
<balloons> branch and run tests
<balloons> lp:ubuntu-calculator-app or lp:ubuntu-calendar-app
<svij> ok
<svij> balloons: do I need to do more than just running qmltestrunner on the calculator-app? It says: "/home/svij/Repositories/ubuntu-calculator-app/tests/unit/tst_hellocomponent.qml:4,1: "../../components": no such directory"
<svij> and there is no components folder obviously
<balloons> svij, interesting I get the same issue
<svij> yay, not my fault. ;)
<balloons> svij, looks like the unit tests in there are just an example file
<balloons> hehe, so it's fine
<svij> ah, i see
<svij> the tests from the calender-app are running fine…
<balloons> brillant
<svij> so I will wait for popey for now.
<balloons> svij, well let's have a browse through the bugs together
<svij> ok
<balloons> svij, what about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1410986
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1410986 in Ubuntu Calculator App "[Autopilot] Test delete multiple calculation from history" [Medium,Confirmed]
<svij> doesn't look too complicated for the beginning, right?
<balloons> svij, no I don't think so. And calculator is a pretty simple app
<svij> good :)
<balloons> there's a big test suite in calculator already, so that should help
<balloons> you can glean from the other tests
<svij> that's good
<svij> a couple of the weather-app tests doesn't look complicated either for the start
<svij> or do you have any other bugs for me, balloons ?
<svij> will try to do something tomorrow
<balloons> svij, I would agree on weather also
<balloons> try either or / both and see what happens
<svij> ok :)
<balloons> feel free to reach out to the development teams as well, they are more up to date on needs than any of us obviously
<balloons> they'd love to hear from you
<svij> yeah, first I need some simple tasks, than I'll see. :)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-06-12
<Letozaf_> dkessel, hi
<Letozaf> dkessel, are you about ?
#ubuntu-quality 2015-06-14
<anahumar> Can a system be reliable but not correct? Or correct but not reliable?
#ubuntu-quality 2016-06-13
<flocculant> anyone can point me at the iso build logs? I've got this one https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/xenial/xubuntu
<flocculant> but I used to have a bookmark to something other - which had 'both' arch in the same log
<flocculant> I managed to lose everything over the weekend ... and I'm better at telling people to backup than doing it
<flocculant> and I meant yakkety not xenial :)
#ubuntu-quality 2016-06-14
<balloons> pitti, thanks for the new adt (oops, I mean autopkgtest!) goodies!
<balloons> I love the simplicity of running autopkgtests on checked out code -- people always got confused
<pitti> balloons: yay, great to hear!
<flocculant> balloons: seems like no-one has bothered setting up ubuntu tests on the tracker still
<balloons> flocculant, you have super powers yes? Presumably you just did xubuntu
 * balloons looks
<balloons> actually everyone but ubuntu is done
<balloons> wow
<flocculant> balloons: well no ... I did us, mate and gnome iirc
<flocculant> mate had been done
<flocculant> might have done kubuntu - and pinged them to ask
<flocculant> I did however mail people about making sure they were sorted
<flocculant> I 'looked' at the hundreds of ubuntu things and both facepalmed and manana'd that :p
<flocculant> I care more than people think :D
<balloons> ok ubuntu basics are there now
<flocculant> balloons: I did assume there was some easy way to add them
<balloons> well not easy -- but something could be thrown together akin to the script I know existed at one point
<flocculant> balloons: my issue was there were so many 'legacy' 'who does THIS anymore' things kicking about I was checking back to xenial then adding them - when I got to ubuntu I was a bit 'meh - surely they have someone to do that' :)
<flocculant> so gave up ;)
<balloons> flocculant, no worries at all
<flocculant> :)
<balloons> I don't think they will touch them until final beta; the first milestone ubuntu does
<flocculant> shame the old stuff can't be lost
<flocculant> balloons: 'they' might not - but people do look, I know I was when I was failing mine daily
<flocculant> and see today on the qa ml too
<balloons> ohh I agree, but lol, assumptions assumptions
<flocculant> yup :)
<flocculant> I'm quite laid back this cycle - we're not bothering till Ubuntu does - as far as milestones go
<flocculant> wandering off to see some footie again now
<balloons> flocculant, I think that's a good course of action
<balloons> in the parts before, focus on other things, like playing with new code, or other exploratory type stuff
<flocculant> balloons: well, we tend to be a bit more full on for LTS and leading up to, but leading away less so :)
<balloons> certainly! It's a bit of, ok, here's the next thing. *throw over the wall*
<flocculant> we're looking at some xfce/gtk3 things too - so even more a case to shuffle off quietly to a corner
<balloons> are you working with mate on anything?
<flocculant> well
<balloons> it always seems like the projects could share things
<flocculant> we is a mistatement - more the people that xubuntu share with xfce :)
<flocculant> we do from time to time
<flocculant> balloons flexiondotorg is in our dev channel
<flocculant> not sure how much sharing could go on - we use xfce, lubuntu lxde, mate whatever that is, kubuntu kde
<balloons> you both use gtkish stuff.. that would be the extent of it
<flocculant> I guess we could probably share 'shouty voice'
<balloons> the upstream projects would control most of it, but there could be packaging collab between you
<flocculant> oi - wth are you doing !!! :p
<flocculant> we do share 'help each other where we can'
<flocculant> with lubuntu going qt - that makes them further from us than they were afaik
<flocculant> balloons: pinged you btw
<balloons> flocculant ?
<flocculant> wxl flexiondotorg - want to try and grab 30 minutes with flavour heads on?
<flocculant> no idea who the peeps for other flavours are now ...
<flocculant> if I get a postitive from you 2 - I'll mail the list for flavours to shout out
<wxl> flocculant: whaaa?
<flocculant> just an idea - qa leads get together somewhere for a chat pre-milestones
<wxl> sounds good to me, flocculant
<flocculant> wxl: just flinging things about ... - if it's just us we can do it whenever, would be nice to have a bit of a session just to know where we all stand
<flocculant> and who is the kubuntu one?
<wxl> flocculant: name it and i'll be there
<wxl> not totally sure......
<flocculant> yup
<flocculant> I'll mail the list and make it obviously 'flavour' based
<flocculant> wxl: while xubuntu aren't going to bother till final beta this cycle - the who does what for a milestone needs dealing with for one
<wxl> sounds good flocculant. i'll help where i can
<flocculant> anyway - footie again :)
<flocculant> sent a random mail that everyone will ignore
<flocculant> wxl flexiondotorg - just bear in mind that as Xubuntu will not be doing any milestone other than the same as Ubuntu, if you get tired of it - ask Kubuntu or Gnome ;)
 * davmor2 reminder to self ignore flocculant email
<flocculant> god call there :p
<wxl> thx flocculant :)
<davmor2> Oh there it is, damn it forgot to read the reminder
<flocculant> davmor2: I'll wait a whole period of time and still have no replies from some teams
<flocculant> who then shout out 'what about us?'
<flocculant> luckily I haven't signed the CoC
<flocculant> not that I am at all cynical about it all ;)
#ubuntu-quality 2017-06-13
<dpb1> hey there -- I have some autopkgtests that are reaching out to the network and failing in the build farm.  Do I need to modify the squid.internal to whitelist?  Does anyone know how I go about doing that?
<dpb1> e.g.: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-artful/artful/amd64/p/python-boto/20170531_165016_ad9d3@/log.gz
<dpb1> I think I'm barking up the wrong tree... looks like I am getting through the proxy
#ubuntu-quality 2018-06-16
<Serim> TESTING TESTING
<Serim> TESTING TESTING
#ubuntu-quality 2020-06-09
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Congratulations to @RikMills on Plasma 5.19 release. When will ISO builds be available?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> No for some while. 5.19 needs 2 new source packages to be reviewed and accepted by Ubuntu Archive Admins, which can sometimes take a long time (re @ItzSwirlz: Congratulations to @RikMills on Plasma 5.19 release. When will ISO builds be available?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Not for some while. 5.19 needs 2 new source packages to be reviewed and accepted by Ubuntu Archive Admins, which can sometimes take a long time (edited) (re @ItzSwirlz: Congratulations to @RikMills on Plasma 5.19 release. When will ISO builds be available?)
#ubuntu-quality 2020-06-13
<scrummyin> Hey folks, I have a laptop with Xubuntu 18.04 LTS on it and I was considering doing the *development* upgrade path here https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts-development. Before I did, I wanted to see if anyone knows if my attempt would result in valuable feedback for the community. In other words could someone direct me to a place where I
<scrummyin> could paste my hopefully success but possible failure that I would accept responsibility for? Also would anyone suggest waiting a bit because there is a known feature coming soon that they would like feedback on?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> does ubiquity install updates through mirrors, and if so, is there a means to tell it to use the main server?
